# Single Abroadies Part 3



## Felix42

Well girls we're on to the 3rd thread! I think there's a trend here  Let's hope there's loads and loads of  coming our way....

 *Current and imminent treatment* 

 *Barcelona* 

JJ1 - IVI, between treatment 

 *Reprofit,Czech Republic* 

Winky - c.16 - c.24 Feb (OEIVF) 

Jandee - 18-19 Feb (Consultation) 

Joe71 - c.22 Feb (ICSI) 

Felix - 12 - 19 Mar (DEIVF) 

Mini - 10 - 14 Apr (DEIVF) 

Suitcase of Dreams - Mid-End April (IVF) 

MidnightAction - 22 Apr (ICSI) 

CEM - End May (OEIVF) 

 *Abroadie babies* 

Tommie - OEIVF  - EDD 22/03/2009

Orchidsage - DEIVF    - EDD 08/04/2009

Maya OEIVF   EDD 1/08/09

Lady Lottie DEFET   EDD 08/08/09

Love & hugs Felix xx

Ps, please let me know your dates and corrections and I'll update them here...


----------



## Betty-Boo

Ooo second to post next to Felix!
My dates are 10-14th April DEIVF at Repro....
Thank you felix x x x

No need to apologise!! Thank you for adding me... don't think I've smiled this much in ages!!!  
mini x x


----------



## indekiwi

Amimad, just wanted to wish you luck - transfer today from the looks of things - hope all went smoothly.     

A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

All the best amimad....       
mini x


----------



## Maya7

Best of luck Animad  

Maya


----------



## julianne

Just posting to keep updates.

I'm due to test on valentines day of all days.  It will either be the best or the worst one ever!


----------



## Maya7

Julianne - you are due a very emotional valentines day then either way!!  Hope you're keeping sane  

Maya


----------



## amimad

Suitcase - very sorry to hear    
xx


----------



## amimad

Hey A-M, Mini, Maya, Misti, Felix and other kind guys - thanks VERY much for the good wishes.. was very relieved about weather on Sunday (for flight, getting to airport) after absolute nightmare on Friday when I nearly didn't make it home due to snow, ice, closed roads, abandoned cars and accidents. 6 hours later - for a 1 hour journey!! ... BUT yep, now have two embies on board, was all a big rush but not stressful so fingers crossed. Had lining scan at 9.30am, all well, transfer by 11.30, then about 10 minutes rest before walking to Metro, one change, then the bus to Girona (fell asleep on that), ate at airport, fell asleep on plane - so hopefully some rest there. Then drove off through, alas, pouring rain and flooded roads - you've got to laugh! . Main thing is, think I had more cramping last time, so hopefully better sign this time. 
Luckily working at home today but it's all go rest of week. Testing on Feb 23 (I think) and perhaps luckily it's busy at work.
I've got to catch up on the other doings on this thread and over at 2WW where I'll hang out (as will be last chance for a while). But fingers crossed for everyone. What a palava it all is. And mine is relatively straightforward, I know.
PS Felix I'm at Institut Marques.. is that same as IV? Not that it matters, as only one there!
thanks v much for putting me on board!!
love Lou xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Amimad      for your 2 WW and glad you're back safe and sound       
Mini x x x


----------



## Candee

Thanks for posting me up 
When I am reading posts on the site, about the different drugs and 'protocols' etc., etc., i get a bit
panicky, because I don't understand _any _ of it(!) Will this be explained to me by
Stepan at my consultation? It all feels a bit scary at the moment! I feel I know so little!
Eg. I live miles from London, so how will I get prescriptions etc,! 
A bit overwhelmed at the mo - the site is fantastic in so many ways, but it also makes it very
clear to you how little you know  and how hard it is when it doesn't happen, and how much
pain people go through...


----------



## Candee

Thank you Claire   i think i am just getting a bit uptight about the whole thing!
I am staying at the Grand and Winky will be there at the same time.
I will take you advice about getting the bus.
How far is Reprofit from the Grand?
Thanks again
jandee


----------



## julianne

Really close, honestly it's dead easy.  If before you go you comb through the info threads you will find everything you need - or just ask and we'll walk you through it.

Re the Grand, have you specified a quiet room at the back?  It's important to do that as at the front it's really noisy and you'll need your sleep.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

jandee - if Winky is there at the same time she'll be able to show you around  

it's an easy 20-30 minute walk to Reprofit from the Grand (I walked it in about 15mins but I walk super fast - or so people keep telling me...!) or 6 stops on a tram which goes from pretty much outside the Grand to pretty much outside the clinic

re drugs and prescriptions, if you are sure you are going to go ahead with Reprofit and you don't live in London I would advise you to buy the drugs there and bring them back with you. also get the clinic to explain to you exactly how to use them - especially if you are prescribed gonal F because the instructions will be in Czech and you will need to know how to use the pen (don't worry, it's not really hard, but you just need to know how and it's hard if the instructions are in a foreign language)
most UK pharmacies are hesitant about taking foreign scripts and it just adds to the stress if you have to sort all that out. Alis pharmacy in Shadwell will def do it, but then you either need to get to East London or have them couriered and again that's stress you don't need. 
so from my own experience, I'd say get them there, get instructions how to use them, and then you're all ready to go with nothing to worry about

good luck for the consultation

I'm a bit out of touch here, I am sorry. I will be back properly when things are calmer - workwise and emotionally - but meantime loads of luck to all whatever stage you are at

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Hello Ladies,

A couple of questions!

If you use donor   from Repro do you get a choice and are you given any information on the donor?  I really don't think ESB will be an option given how much it would add to the cost.

Misti, can you give me an idea of how timings worked with IUI?  Did you do medicated?  Can't decided whether to have a couple of goes before moving onto IVF or go straight to IVF.  Not yet discussed results with consultant but FSH was 7 and LH 6 so maybe IUI could be worth a go?

Jandee good luck with your consult.

Amimad   hoping they have worked their magic for you

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good idea Claire, we'll have to think about that one x


----------



## Candee

Hi Jovigirl, thanks for you good wishes! 
How much does it cost to use ESB? Is it very expensive?
Also, do you know how much Reprofit charges for drugs if you buy from them??
Many thanks
Jandee


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Jovi - I haven't used Reprofit sperm myself but remember Dottie talking about it and saying you get the absolute basics in terms of info pretty much just hair and eye colour and height. She said you usually get a choice of 2...

ESB costs are approx €300 per vial of sperm plus €300 ish for shipping costs. They have all the exact details on their website - link here: (with the usual disclaimers!)
http://www.europeanspermbank.com/spermbank/sperm_donor_fees.php

Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks Suity xx


----------



## Candee

Thanks Suitcase 
Sorry to keep asking so many questions, but everytime i find something out, it raises more questions!
Cheers
Jandee


----------



## Felix42

thinking of you Winky!

Love and hugs Felix xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Safe trip winky!!


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, safe journey - and praying for a fantastic result!

A-Mx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, have a safe trip. Hope everything goes well  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

good luck Winky...hope it all goes according to plan.
x


----------



## Felix42

How was the scan Winky? Hope all went well. 

I've just had my depot shot so am starting the donor eggs journey.  Am very excited, and will be starting health kick now as need to lose a few pounds and eat lots more fruit and veg!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- I really hope that this is a lucky cycle for you congrats on starting it 

L x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks JJ! 

Love Felix xx


----------



## eddysu

Wow Felix!  That has come around really quickly.  Before you know it you'll be flying off to Brno!  Good luck with the healthy eating etc.

Winky - hope all is going well and that this is the one for you  

Amimad - hope you haven't started going too crazy yet.

Hope you manage to work everything out Jandee.

Good luck to anyone else I've missed.

Eddy


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Felix...not long now.
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Great news felix - sending lots of    
Winky safe journey honey x x 
Amimad - how are you??

take care mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great that you have got going again. Good luck with this cycle, hope it's the one   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Candee

Thank you Eddysu!
I am nervous but excited!
I have never been abroad on my own before!  How mad is that, at 41!
This is all one massive learning curve!


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All

Winky have a safe journey.xx

Felix that's fab news 


Jandee you'll be fine, I was the same last year but once you're there you soon get in to the swing off things.

well AF was due yesterday and surprise surprise she still isn't here, I spend half my life widhing her not to come and nolw that i need her she late, good job I haven't booked flights or hotel yet as looks like I'll be delayed a couple of days.
I just want her to come so that I can start my stimms.

Love to all
Joe


----------



## Damelottie

Lots of love and luck Winky


----------



## julianne

Good luck Felix!


----------



## madmisti

Oh dear - didn't post on here when started anew so haven't been on here for a few days ( as wasn't coming up in 'new replies to your posts bit' - thought it had gone very quiet -  )

Winky - lots and lots of luck and love for this tx hun - it will be the one!!    

Felix - so close already!!! Hope whole treatment process goes well - and of course, this will be the one for you too     

Joe - hope AF arrives ASAP so you can get on with this cycle - what did you decide in the end - are you doing minimal stims or same as before? And did you put in an offer after 2nd viewing of house? 

Jovi - will PM you re IUI at Reprofit

Jandee - sure you will feel a lot happier and more confident, as well as much better informed, after your consulatation. Good luck!!!

Animad - lots of   and   for you too  

Sorry if missed anyone!
Love
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks so much for the good luck messages!  I've now got my donor details so it feels very real to me indeed.  I'm extremely excited.

Hope you're doing ok Winky? 

Amimad, how is it going with you?  Ok I hope! 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - tried to PM you but inbox is full! So will post reply here instead


First re donor sperm. Stepan emails you a form to fill in with things like eye colour, hair colour, height. Once returned he offers a choice of 2, and you only get the very basic details. They do all the same testing on donors as in UK - HIV, HEP, CF gene etc. Cost is 100 Euros

Re IUI. Will depend a bit on what stims you are on - I did all 3 with Clomid which I took Day 3 - 5 of cycle. The first time I did IUI, I had scan in UK on Day 8 to check lining and follies. I flew out on Day 11, had scan on Day 12 at Reprofit, was given trigger and then had IUI Day 13. Obviously, the actual timings will depend on your cycle, and it can vary from one cycle to another too. For my 2nd and 3rd IUI's, I took the risk of not having a Day 8 scan in UK as had responded well to Clomid first time, so I flew out 10 or 11, had scan next day and IUI Day 13. You can fly on same day as IUI and I know ladies who have had a couple of scans in UK and then flown out day before IUI and home after IUI, so only stayed in Brno one night. However, unless it is difficult because of work, I actually found it cheaper to go over a day or 2 before to have scan there as included in price. Cost me £100 here with travel to London, so as hotel only £40 a night, saved money by going to Brno for longer. With IUI and donor sperm cost, plus hotel and flights, cost me about £400 each time.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask! 

Take care
Misti


----------



## lulumead

good luck all abroadies!

Winky: fly safe hope all goes well and we see you on the 2WW soon!

Felix is it then you next?, I've lost track a bit again!

joe: hope AF arrives asap and you can get moving on next steps.

Jandee: good luck with consultation.

Hope haven't missed anyone!! if i have lots of    
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi Misty

Am going for max stimms 6 amps of menopur plus clomid on top of that, it that doesn't work and I still only get one follie then thats it for own eggs.

We've had a damp report on the house just waiting for it to come through before we put an offer in.

Are you going out for another IUI? before IVF?

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone!! 

Big Big thanks for all the positive messages!!  Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days.....combination of things...dealing with scan experience (more on that below)...and just being mad busy the last few days with running 3 workshops back to back (including Saturday....eek) 2 of which were in London and 2 were new designs so bit more stressful!  

So I am flying off to Bratislava tomorrow and then on to Brno on Tuesday....with my mum in tow! 

I had a 6 day scan at the birth centre on Harley st on Thursday as I was in London for a couple of days.  First time I've been there.  Well the positive news is that I've got lots of juicy follicles developing (12 on one side, 8 on the other) and lining was already 9mm. ......the negative side was the reaction of the gynae guy doing the scan.....worried me with talk of PCOS and OHSS as he felt there were too many follicles (but the numbers are not much different than previous cycles?!).....but then wouldn't say I had either but just 'might have/might be at risk'......then was saying he wasn't an IVF expert so .... then also expressed concern about the remaining fibroid I have because it is distorting the uterine cavity....said if embyos tried to implant in that area they just wouldn't stick....was surprised IVF clinics have not insisted on it being removed before going ahead...(LWC talked of but didn't insist and GCRM and Reprofit don't seem to be concerned).  I am left wondering if I'm just wasting my money having all these perfect embryos put into an environment that seems so hostile.....antibodies.....fibroids.....wot chance have they got?!?

Also the scan took ages and I just felt a bit exposed....I wasn't really covered up like I've been used to. 

And finally.....was talking to him afterwards and he seemed to have all the time in the world...but I was telling him about the previous IVFs etc and then I just felt he was getting bored of listening and suddenly in a rush....it wasn't until I left the clinic that I realised his attitude changed just after I had mentioned being single.  His parting words to me were 'Good Luck but it doesn't look promising'....

So....all in all not the most positive experience and have needed to 'process it' and get myself back in a positive frame of mind.  Mini thanks for all your support on the phone with that!  Also have to say that I texted Stepan my results and bless him he phoned me straight back to discuss it (even tho he was on holiday).  The upshot is that I am having a scan tomorrow morning in Glasgow instead of waiting until get to Brno cos things have developed quite quick and there's a chance I might need to do my trigger tomorrow evening for EC on Wednesday rather than thursday.  He's kept the dosage the same too as last time we increased it the last few days. I will talk to him about the fibroid when I get there.....worse case scenario is that we don't do ET and freeze the embies until I've had the fibroid removed but I really hope it doesn't come to that. 

Jandee.....looking forward to meeting you later in the week.....when do you arrive and where you staying?  Will PM you my mobile so we can keep in touch! 

lol ...Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky  - safe journey'and all the best for the scan tomorrow      
That's the beauty of this site - we sort of all undertand how each other must feel and thesupport is immense - I don't know what I'd do without you all - so thanks winky for recruiting me from DCN!
Joe - have everything crossed for you too  
Janedee - all the best with your consult 
Take care everyone mini x x x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - So sorry you had to go thru all that at scan. Sounds like the chap was just an ultrasound technician and didn't really know much about the whole IVF thing. If those who ARE IVF experts aren't worried, that should reassure, but it is inevitable you will be affected by such an experience. Makes me SO angry when numbskulls like that cause unecessary trauma and worry when they are talkign out their a**e . I would complain if I were you - you were a payign customer too  . Really hope you are reassued by tomorrow's scan hun  


Joe - sure this will one will work hun ( but on the off chance it doesn't, you will at least know you gave it 110% try with own eggs).; Hope report on house is favourable and you can get going on that  

Hope everyone had a nice weekend

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Safe Journey Winky!!!  All the very best in Brno  

Love
Maya


----------



## bingbong

Winky, I felt so angry hearing about that sonographer! How dare he!!! I am sorry that happened   I hope that you have a safe trip to Brno and that it all goes really well for you!

 to everyone else doing treatment too.

Bingbong x


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, show me the sonographer...I have an overwhelming urge to stamp on him in a stiletto...I'm a big girl so could do quite a bit of damage        Sounds like you've had a FANTASTIC response to the stimms and will be harvesting an amazing crop! You go girl!!   Safe travels, and I hope your mum enjoys herself too.

A-Mx


----------



## Candee

Thank you to everyone for their good wishes! Hopefully when I get back I will understand
more of people's posts - I am determined to find out about that mysterious 'Clomid' anyway, but
do you think Stepan will explain the 'Pee stick police'? Maybe that's one I should ask Winky about?!

Winky I fly out on Wednesday, arriving just after 4.30pm and fly out Thursday around 5pm. I am 
staying at the Grand because it seems to be the FF outpost in Brno!

Best of luck to everyone else who is out there/ on their way there.    
Jandee


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Winky what a horid bloke, just ignore him and see what Stepan says, you have lots of lovely follies, have a safe trip. xx

Jandee have a good trip too.

Coco good luck for EC.

Mini ta honey.

Well af still hasn't arrived!!!!! the old witch. HAving af pains so she must be near, just want to get started!

Had the offer rejected on the house , we've put 2 in both rejected, just gonna wait a bit now, dont think it's worth much more, it needs so much work doing to it. It's emtpy and been on the market a year.
Will have to keep looking but in no rush.

Love to all
Joe

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, sorry you had a bad experience with the sonographer  . Have a safe trip to Brno with your mom and I hope that all goes to plan    

Jandee, good luck to you too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, so sorry to hear you had such a horrible experience.   Just listen to Stepan and forget that doctor.  As he said he's not an IVF doctor and he shouldn't even be commenting as such.  That's rough as well to not be properly covered up and for his attitude to change when you mentioned you are single.  He has no clue to be saying it doesn't look good.  I'm sure the fibroid can be sorted out and worse case scenario you get to store lots of lovely embryos.    

Jandee, I'm sure you'll find your visit to Brno very interesting and Winky can tell you all about the pee stick police in the tea rooms (oooh I guess you shouldn't discuss that sort of thing in the tea rooms!).

Joe, so sorry to hear about your house offers being turned down.  Hope something much better turns up.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky - safe trip hun

Joe - bummer re house butnopoint paying over the odds. Maybe something better will come along  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Candee

Hi Winky 
I tried to pm you my mobile number, but your box is full - you popular girl 
Still, it will be easy for you to spot me at the Grand - I will be the clueless looking one 
Best of luck!

jandee


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Well af has just arrived,  so start stims tomorrow. just waiting for Stepan to confirm dates, but think I will be flying out next Thursday.

Love to all

Joe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yeah Joe - all the best honey!!!

Quick question to those who have had donor eggs - how far in advance did you receive the treatment plan  Not sure whether to jog S's memory or wait... Know he's extremely busy at the mo.

Speak soon mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - I haven't done it myself yet, but pretty sure it's approx 1 month before tx....

Stepan is just back from hols so I'm sure he'll be in touch soon,

Joe - good luck for stimms/your trip, great that you're all ready to go

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had mine (but not at Reprofit) when we had a donor matching appt they gave me the schedule and the drugs/prescription and then when they found the donor told me when to start

L x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.....!! 

Well finally on-line properly at the Grand!  Stayed in Bratislava last night at very odd 70s tower block hotel on 11th floor (very dodgy lift but braved it as wasn't carting my follicle stuffed body up all those stairs!!)  All a bit surreal.....Mum got her suitcase stuck in the lift door and I had to prise it open.....had some dumpling stuff for a late supper (and did my trigger injection at the dinner table ....restaurant empty tho!!!) ....there were about a dozen red drapes at the tall windows and every 10 minutes or so one would just fall down.....was only one left when we left! Bedroom was bit tired.....small TV on the floor?!?.....cracked toilet... yellow bathroom tiles....uggh!  But enjoyed Bratislava....very pretty....particularly as covered in 4-5 inch of snow!  Discovered my boots leaked so very wet toes!  Was an easy 1.5hrs on train to Brno and Mum is much more impressed with the Grand!!  I am glad she came with me as would be lonely out here .....really missing Mini and Dottie as odd they are not here....particularly as went for dinner at the Restaurant we ate at when Dottie arrived!  Am looking forward to Jandee arriving tomorrow!!!!  Jandee......have just texted you as Suitcase forwarded your mobile number.......have deleted messages from inbox but still doesn't seem to want to accept PMs?!??!?  And of course we will be talking all things Pee Stik wise in the tea rooms.....and if my mum comes we'll have to turn the volume up as she is deaf in one ear....   

Coco.....texted you yesterday  .....have you changed your number??!?  Was intrigued to find out your scan results ......we are on exact same schedule now!  I have EC tomorrow morning ! oOODLES AND OOODLES OF GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!  

My scan at GCRM yesterday am showed 21 follicles...biggest at 24mm...EEEK !!!  About 14 of them were 12mm and above so hoping for a good crop      Lining was 15mm so doing the duvet thing again!  

Thanks for all supportive messages about my scan experience last week....they guy wasn't an IVF expert....but he was a consultant gynae so hence his comments about the fibroid....when the nurse does the scan at GCRM she won't comment on stuff like that.  I will raise it with Stepan tomorrow to see what he thinks.  I did ask the GCRM nurse if it was unusual for there not to be a female nurse present when being scanned and she said there should have been........have to put it out of my head for now......and focus on the positive...... EC tomorrow !!! 

Joe....great you are on schedule again....but shame about house! 

Everyone else.......   

Ouch....left ovary is twingeing like mad now.....

lol......Winky


----------



## winky77

Coco....Crikey oops I think! ....no text rec'd .......some poor sod is out there very confused at the mo...!  I have just posted to you on IVF thread too ! 

Am off to watch a dvd in bed with my mum......ok that sounds wrong.....she is one bed...i am in the other...of course! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## lulumead

good to hear you are under way joe...good luck   

xx


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you lots and lots of luck Winky for tomorrow!  Hope EC goes really well.
  

Mini, I think I got my treatment plan about 6 weeks in advance.  I'd ping Stepan an email at the end of this week if you've not got it by then.  Suspect he is jsut catching up after his hols.  The treatment plan isn't reliant on having got a donor set up yet as I didn't get details of mine til much later than the treatment plan itself.  Wishing you lots of  

Coco, hope your text just got delayed or lost in the ether, but if not, I'm sure follies and stuff would be incomprehensible to anyone not conversant with fertility jargon.  It would have been a mystery to me 18 months ago!

Jandee, safe trip over!

Joe, great news that AF has arrived and you are good to go.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco and Winky best of luck with the ec's happy triggering!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky all the best honey x x x  I konw you'll bounce back straight after - make sure you've got your DS with you to stop you getting too bored in recovery!
All the best too coco for your ec friday.
Thank you for the advice re donor egg plan - AF gone into hiding again - a week late - strange asfter all I knew this month I did have a follie after the scan (and picture to prove!! LOL) hey ho I'm sure she'll arrive soon.
Take care good luck to those just about to start the IVF madness
Winky  - wish I was there too... First appointment with CPN this morning - not looking forward to it.

Mini x x


----------



## Roo67

winky - good luck for EC today - hope they collect a bumper crop of eggs. 

Mini - I'm sure appt will go well - 

r xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am totally drained - was good though - next one is next week.  She does CBT but in a holitsic way - was hard going - have been told I'm not broken though - which is good to know.  Gonna work on my anxiety and self esteem.

Roo how are you honey?? 

Got a text from winky - she's bounced straight back from her GA and EC - she amazes me everytime!!  
Speak soon x x x


----------



## Roo67

I'm doing ok thanks mini  should really be studying as only just over a week to go before hand in.


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone......mum has made me come back to hotel room for a 'rest'.....I had to be dragged out of the shops!  I have left her in shopping mall with instructions of how to get back but watch this space !......I have been testing her the last 24 hrs asking where are we and which direction is the hotel.....she has zero sense of direction! 

So the lovely Stepan did my EC this morning.....I told him I was betting on 12 and he said he'd try for 13 to beat me!  But I was right! Am v pleased as 4 more than last time and gives me more chance of 5 day transfer and FEs......I find the most stressful thing is the thought of the phonecall to get the fertilisation rate tomorrow!  As Mini said I bounced back from GA again.....and got a bit told off cos I'd already got dressed to go instead of lying down for a bit! I have no pain whatsoever...so far   

Also had a chat with Stepan about the fibroid......his view is that the scar tissue that will result from removing it is just as likely to affect implantation as the fibroid itself (the type of fibroid is not removed too easily).  He has done a scan pic so that when they do ET they can put the embies in a place away from the fibroid....all very clever! I feel reassured.....altho of course wish I didn't have it!  

Quick question.....am now loaded up with all the drugs (after going round 5 different chemists !).....does anyone know if Heparin needs to be in the fridge? .....unfortunately I can't read Czech ! 

Coco.....you're next.....got everything crossed for you!  And then Joe soon after xxx

Looking forward to meeting Jandee later today! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

No heparin is fine out of the fridge - little tip for injecting - warm it up for 5mins or so under your arm or Lauras trick of in your bra (  ) and it doesn't sting as much.

R xx


----------



## winky77

Thanks Roo......nurse did 1st injection at clinic this morning and no stinging....think my stomach is so fat I just don't feel anything!!  watch this space.....


----------



## madmisti

Winky - great news! Congrats on all those eggs - here's hoping they get jiggy in that petri dish! Glad EC was no problem and you are feeling fine.

Coco - good luck for your EC tomorrow  

Joe - you're off again! Here's hoping stimming works better this time hun  

Mini - glad you got first appt out the way. I have had therapy and it is completely draining - hardest work I've ever done ( even beating a job where I worked 100hrs+ a week!). Sure it will help you in ways you are not even expecting  

Roo - good luck with studying  

Sorry if missed anyone
Love
Misti xx


----------



## kylecat

Well Done Winky on that fine crop of eggs - that's amazing!  

I am still amazed by your resilience when it comes to the egg collection! Can't believe you were shopping for 2 hours afterwards! You will hopefully find giving birth a doddle! I will always remember when we met up for lunch last summer after both our egg collections. There were you tucking into your burger and blue cheese whereas I was sat there doubled up in pain! You got twice the amount of eggs as me as well! You amaze me!!!!!  

Just want to say well done and fingers crossed for excellent fertilisation  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky - shopping too!!!!  I don't know LOL... your mum's a stronger person than me insisting youlie down- I know I was concerned and kept asking if you want to lie down - but no - the tea was too strong a call!!!
Brilliant news about the fibroid - he's so good Stepan - really puts your mind at rest and gives it to you straight.  
Hope you've rested well and are ready for another hot chocolate!  Must be nice having mum there too.

Felix - not long for you either!!!  So so excited for you x x x

Take care mini x x 
PS - yes the heparin can sting - but will be following Roo's advice when I start x x


----------



## lulumead

a perfect dozen winky...great news!
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all
and thanks for the good wishes.

Winky fab news on the eggs, and good luck for ET

Coco good luck honey for EC

Mini glad first session out the way, you luck after yourself.

Suity have you doing honey?

Roo sorry to here about your BFN xxxx

Well waiting for stepan to get back to me about exact dates, want to book my flights and the grand.
Have my 6 day scan on Monday so hoping for better result this time 
Well looks like I'm out there on my own, no-one else I know thats there same time as me, DP will join me for 2 days, but rest I will be on my own, lots of dvd;s to be taken i think.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Good news Winky   

Stefan found a fibroid when I had my last treatment. He just 'manouvered' round it


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great news re number of eggs. It's also good that Stepan has put your mind at rest re the fibroid. Good luck for fertilisation and ET, hope you get enough to freeze some - for siblings!!   

Joe, glad that AF has turned up and you are good to go  

Mini, glad that your first session went ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## bingbong

Winky, congrats on the egg collection!! I hope that tomorrow's phone call brings good news for you!

Joe, good luck for your treatment, sorry to hear that you will be out there alone, but I am sure that you will meet someone.

Hello everyone else!

Bingbong


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations winky  for phone call


----------



## winky77

Thanks everyone......!

I did have a little lie down.....for half an hour...honest!  Mum did find her way back from shopping mall so no search party required.....also brought me some KFC chicken (yum) as had been too full up with late breakfast crepe from Dolce Vita to eat lunch earlier!  Swear there was half a jar of Nutella on that Crepe!!!!  

Jandee arrived about 5.30 so we went off to my favourite tea rooms for a girlie goss....came back to pick up Mum 2 hours later and the three of us have been in Bar Napoli gassing until now (probably a straight 6 hours of fertility talk!)  Going to wander up to the clinic with Jandee tomorrow for bit of a walk and also to show her where it is....am old hat this being my second Brno trip ! 

Joe....shame there's no-one here when you are.....I think Jan/early Feb was a bumper time because of playing catch up after the Xmas shut down.  I am so pleased that Jandee arrived today even if it's only a 24hour visit.  Great to see you posting about 'DP' tho!! 


Lottie....good to hear that you have fibroid too...if you know what I mean.....didn't stop you getting preggers so I am taking that as good news ! 

Mini....hope you are ok processing the stuff from your session! 

Coco.....    for good night's sleep x

lol to all 

..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is so nice that you are all out there together at the single girls gang!!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky thinking about you this morning x x x


----------



## Roo67

Winky -  for good new this morning. Did you have any bets on how many??, hope Stepan can beat it if so   

Jandee - hope consult goes well for you today

Joe - glad you have some company from DP for first few days - I was there on my own in September, the hardest part was not being able to talk - somehow broken english is not the same 

R x


----------



## winky77

Hey Ladies.....have a magic 7 embies today.....just spoke to Stepan who is very very pleased....he always flippin goes on about me being born in 1966  (altho I point out I was only a few days from 1967!!).  I am happy altho bit sad 5 eggies didn't make it - apparently 3 of them were not mature so 9 were icsi'd in the end.   Have to phone 2moro to find out grade and make decision on transfer day...am hoping can go to blast as otherwise I'll be on crack of dawn bus back from Prague on Saturday and leaving my mum to fend for herself in getting to airport etc...errrmmm!   But of course will do whatever is the right thing by my embies! 

We are sat in Blueberry bar just down from Reprofit waiting for Jandee .....she went in for consult at 12!!   We have been surfing net sussing out things to do in Prague 2moro......oh and having the drama of my mum locking herself in the loo when we first got here !!! I just thought she was taking a long time and perhaps that was a symptom of old age !! She was a bit put out that I didn't go and look for her!  Whoops!! 

lol

..Winky   
ps.  Coco...texted you earlier but I know some are getting delayed so just in case...am glad you are feeling better today....will be routing for you tomorrow.....what time you going for EC?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well done you!!  7 is a magic number!!!
If its anything like my consult - you're seen as and when they can fit you in!! - Jandee might be waiting a bit if there's anyone else having ET or something similar.   
You take care  - looking forward to the next installment!!!

Mini x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just another quickie from me - have booked into Glasgow next week to get some repeat bloods... will take too long through a GP.  
What thyroid tests do I need.
Had T3/T4 last time and I think TSH.
Have asked for the thyroid anitbody test - not sure how much that'll cost - can anyone think of any more??  Trying to cover all bases before I go out to Czech - saying that AF is very very late seeing as though I know when I ovulated from the scan.
Underactive thyroid runs in the family - in fact autoimmune disease does as mum has thyroid and liver problems due to autoimmune.
Thanks in advance
Mini x x x


----------



## Roo67

Winky - 7 is a great number. I love hearing about your mums exploits - really make me giggle.

R x


----------



## Papillon

Hi ladies,

Mini the minx, I have underactive thyroid. My TSH level was 1 year ago 13 (0.4-4.0). I have medication and now it is around 1. If you are using your own eggs, TSH level should be between 1-2, rather closer to 1 than 2.  My antithyroid antibodies are also too high, blood tests were made in Warsaw in the beginning of February. Those tests were TG and TPO. Medication is prednisolone. So, those 3 tests you definitely need. And it´s a really good idea to take bloodtests before you go to the transfer. It will save you nerves and money. Btw, what immune tests are you considering to take?

Love and hugs,

Papillon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Papillion - I've already been diagnosed with factor v leiden from previous blood clots  - so will be on heparin.  Just trying to cover all basis as have DOR so won't be able to use own eggs.  Have tried - but no go.  Thought the thyroid tests might be an idea in order to eliminate those - not going for full immune tests at this stage - might talk to clinic though next week, although not having treatment there, just blood tests and scans.
Thanks for your help mini x x x


----------



## winky77

...how about I have all 7 put in and go for sectuplets?!?!?  is that even the word?!?  Apparently the American woman thought she was having 7 but another one was hiding behind the others......helllo !!!!?!?


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, congrats on getting 7 embies  . Good luck for ET  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Have deleted 40 PMs so shud be ok now??!??


----------



## Roo67

Now now, don't be greedy  you could always share them out.

R x


----------



## Felix42

That's brill news re the 7!!  all goes well and you can plan for siblings too. 

Jandee, hope the consult went well. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oh dear oh dearoh dear - would   but don't want to get into trouble.
Emailed S re treatment plan etc, only to find out my name is not on the list!!!!!
Even after having donor ec date and my et dates..... totally confused and do wonder if someone up there is telling me something......
Mmmmm what to do now??  Not really sure.  
mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh my lord    . Did you keep the 'e' mails with the dates?


----------



## Betty-Boo

Have still got the email with dates....here's hoping he can pull something out of the bag!!!!  Mmm not sure it carries any spare eggs though!!   
Am totally laughing now - ah well what will be will be.... this journey sends you totally stark raving bonkers!!  Quick best get me valium out.... x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini -  so sorry to hear this has happened, must be very worrying - hope you get it sorted....S has a good track record in sorting out these sorts of things, so hope he can work his magic for you this time too

Big    in the meantime, so unfair that things never seem to go smoothly...

Suitcase
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi All

Winky thats fab news, & is great!

Coco good luck honey.

jandee how was the consult?


Mini you poor thing, I'm sure S will sort it out 

Well S finally got back to me after 3 emails, I will fly next Thursday, scan on Friday an EC Sun & Mon.  that I have some follies this time.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Phew - all back on again..... I've been found!!!       
Strange but don't think I've laughed so much in ages!!  
Hey - can't say I've never tried...
mini x x


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck, Mini!  What's the quote at on my ticker below.? ....think that's meant for you!!!  

Actually have been thinking a lot today about how a sense of humour is useful to get you thru this madness...  ..... e.g. this morning I spend half hour in the loo trying to do a number two just so they would have more room to manoevre when doing my EC  ....have never had a problem in the toilet department IYKWIM but I just couldn't poo for laughing..... ....mum was like...'what are you still doing in there ?!?!?'


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky you are my sunshine!!!!!       
That made me laugh too!!!  I'm like that before a weigh in!!! If the neighbours were up they'd see me naked balancing on scales by my left foot big toe!!!  ha ha... 
Yes agree sense of humour does help sometimes... 
You take care x x


----------



## Maya7

Winky - well done on the magnificent and magical 7!!  Hope they prove to be both!!

All the very best 
Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Mini - so glad you were found on the list - humour and patience honey, you're doing well

Winky - Hope your 7 are doing great things.  So much ..... ....yours and your mum's toilet antics returned a big smile to my face  

Joe   for juicy follies
Annaleah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - what a relief!

I have postponed my donor cycle to try one more time with own eggs - I was going to offer you my donor - but not sure red hair and blue eyes would have been quite what you were looking for  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

suity - tbh would've probably jumped at it!!!
minix x


----------



## winky77

Suitcase...good for you on making that decision!  Do they have red haired peeps in CR.....shall try and spot some tomorrow! Intrigued what the FF researcher thing is about on our profile thing?  Am I right that that is new ? 

off to bed....off to Prague early ! 

xx Di x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - S said they could do red hair...although I remember someone else PM'd me to warn me that they'd been told this would be OK and were then offered brown when it came down to it
I did see one or two natural red heads when I was out there, but certainly few and far between....let's see - hopefully this next go with own eggs will be the one and I won't have to worry about it
I just feel so relieved that I have made a decision now  

re the researcher badge - I think I answered JJ on another thread about it. Was asked if I would lend my professional research expertise to the site - to help find out what works/doesn't work and how to make it better for all its users....I've had so much support from FF in the past 18mths that it seemed like a good way to give something back
Hope I can make a bit of a difference - not too sure yet exactly what will be involved....but watch out for me asking lots of questions!!

sleep well, and enjoy Prague tomorrow
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Phew Mini.  What a relief!  I gasped when I read your first post.  Thank goodness you got sorted out. 

Suity, great you have got a next steps plan and you are going to have another go with OE. 

Suity, if you are doing research on improvements, could you suggest having more discrete posting emails.  I'm fed up of having to hide my in box because I have so many messages with the sender shouting out Fertility and Infertility!!

Winky, lots of   to you for the next few days.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - great idea, I'll put it on my list of things to feedback. I've set myself up using my Hotmail address rather than my work one, so that all the update emails etc go there - that way I don't have to worry about those email headers popping up during big meetings etc! Although I've had the odd moment with the DCN ones which come to my work email (must remember to go in and change that...)

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

great news on the 7 Winky...xx


----------



## Candee

Well my consultation was a bit stressful - I think it was a very busy time and I admit I _am_ nervous
about everything. But I could not understand the nurses at all and got in a right state over the medication!
Thank goodness for Winky!  She calmed me down after I had rushed out of the clinic in a blind panic!

Not sure what do to next really! The only thing I know is that I am glad I have found FF!

Jx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jandee - all you can do is take one day at a time - how you feeling though??  
S does know his stuff and will do whats best for you.  The nurses english isn't so good - better than my czech   
Take care x x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

..just back in hotel after day of sight-seeing in Prague......was feeling very cultured as we went to a classical concert this evening.....but then realised I couldn't name any of the music....but I could recognise it from adverts like the Hovis one......mmmm.....not sure that counts as cultured?!?!?

....Have been to Prague before but several years ago....had forgotten how much I liked the place! 

..bus from Brno was easy peasy and the journey went v quick......probably cos we were on the back row and I got sat next to a gorgeous Czech young man who was very chatty! .....He was on his way to Prague to do an exam that will hopefully mean he gets to go and study for a semester in the UK....and his first choice is only Stirling where I live ?!?!!  How funny is that!?  Of course we have swapped contact details....I'm lining him up as a potential lodger or manny!! (didn't tell him that bit).    But hey girls....if I didn't have a Danish donor I'd be happy with the Brno talent.......I was so so tempted to ask him if he 'donates' at Reprofit!!   

...Well as you can see I have done my usual and kind of gone into holiday mode and kind of forget I am out here for VERY SERIOUS TTC !! .....well got the news today that the Magnificent 7 are all still doing great and Grade 1 .....so I am taking the plunge for a 5 day blast transfer (a first for me!).....means I don't have to get the crack of dawn bus back to Brno in the morning  (and don't have to leave my mum to her own devices regarding getting to Prague airport....she can't find her way out of a paperbag despite the intensive training I have put her thru the last few days!!  )  Can't complain tho.....she has the energy of someone 20 years younger and has been a great travelling companion! 

Jandee...glad you got back ok and can 'process' your feelings about the consultation.  

Joe....good luck for next week ...shame you're not there a few days earlier!

lol to everyone else.....

..Winky


----------



## bingbong

Winky that's great news about the embies!!!    

Had to laugh at recognising the music from the hovis ad   and nice job meeting a lovely man that is hoping to come and live where you are! How did you manage that?!

Enjoy the rest of your holiday within a very serious trip  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

brilliant new Winky...look forward to seeing you back and on the 2WW with a couple of blasts on aboard.  enjoy the next couple of days.

xxx


----------



## Maya7

Well done Winky - If your potential manny doesnt like Scotland and wants to come to Ireland, let me know...

Have you thought of transferring 1 or 2 blasts?  I dont know what came over me between EC and ET but it was suggested that we go to blast for ET and I insisted on 3 day...needed to have embies in their natural environment... at end of the day, i think if things are going to work they will... i felt like a hen who needed to sit on the eggs herself!! ... 

Glad you enjoyed the time with your mum - it all adds to the lovely stories you can share with your own chick(s) !!

Take care
Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Hey Winky, pleased you're able to tune out of TTC for a time and enjoy your surroundings - classical concert sounds much better than sitting in a hotel room for an evening.  Come to think of it, sounds a helluva lot better than cleaning the house which has constituted my adventure for the evening...I hope your embies keep up their excellent work while you line up candidates for the manny role - doesn't hurt if they're easy on the eye either!  

A-Mx


----------



## amimad

Hi guys - how nice to come back here though desperately trying to catch up with all the amazing developments. And some very belated thanks to people, having only just seen lovely messages from more than a week ago (well, 9 pages to be accurate ).
THANK u Mini, Misti, Jovi, Felix for that - and good luck Mini - esp now you know you are 'back' on the list! so it's all go for so many people (teams of you in fact!)
Felix - very nice to see your time has come again, so to speak, after all the help you gave me - hope all is going well?
Winky - hilarious adventures and it just sounds an all round success including shopping and the 'young man'. Congrats of course on the big 7, and having fun and relaxing will be doing you loads of good. I'm no advert I know, but my clinic found I had a fibroid when they did their first scan but explained the scan couldn't show whether it was flat (in which case they weren't worried) or sticking out, so I had a hysteroscopy,and it was flat. And even if it had been sticking out they were only interested in case it was the type which tended to grow due to the hormonal influences when preggers. They took a biopsy, fine.
Good luck Jandee - you'll be an old hand now! and absolutely anyone I've inadvertently missed (I've been jotting down names through 9 pages   
I must put the email alert thingy on. I haven't dared log into anything, this, ******** etc as was trying to hit a work deadline, mostly in my own time, as work itself is full-on moment, all stressy and not v nice. Had to get an extension and so finishing it will spoil this weekend too but tonight I just thought b - it, had to find out what was happening - plus I test Monday and at this rate there was a risk I'd be reporting on THAT a week after the event!! 
Although it's taken my mind off the 2WW I def won't do this again until I have some leave as couldn't call this the nice holisitic relaxed approach (must be more positive, hopefully not a next time, but..)
      
love, hugs and lots of positive vibes to all of you, so many thanks for yours xx
Lou


----------



## Felix42

Wishing you heaps of luck Amimad for Monday!

Winky, so pleased all is going well and you are having a brilliant time in Prague too.

Jandee, sorry to hear your consult was confusing re the drugs. Hope you find the session with S much more helpful?

I've just set up a poll to see where we are all at:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178774.0

Please take a look if you all get a chance.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Wow Winky - 7 is fantastic - and yes, go for all 7 back and have a few divide into identicals too!!  Have a good feeling for you hun - this is the one!!!     Glad you are enjoying the whole trip - you are so lucky to have a mum you can share this with - though it is a bit cruel of you to put her in a paper bag to test her ability to find her way!!   The young man sounds interesting   Lots and lots of sticky vibes for ET 

Mini - OMG - what a nightmare -though glad you managed to laugh your way thru it    Good thing they found you! What are your dates?

Animad - sorry you are having such a  stressful and busy time - but hopefully that's helped make the 2WW go fast so far. Lots of  and  for a BFP!!!

Joe - everything crossed fo you hun  

Jandee - hope that things are a bit clearer now - glad Winky was there to help calm you afterwards!

Suitcase - congrats on your new role   And so good to hear you have made a decision about next move  

Coco - hope all   is going well 


Love and luck to anyone i've missed
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Jandee

Sorry things were a bit stressful for you ... language and communication are a big deal when you have so much at stake..

Do you still get to meet with S or has that happened already?  Hope you havent been put off... if you have any questions we can help with, let us know?..

Take cafre
Maya


----------



## amimad

thanks Felix xxx (& will go look at poll


----------



## winky77

...just off the phone from the magician Stepan.....

...Today have 5 x 8 cells at Grade 1;  1x 5 cell and 1x 4 cell......so 5 of the Magnificent 7 are uber Magnificent and 2 are lagging behind a little.....feel reassured going to 5 days now.....

right .....off to Salvador Dali exhibition....then maybe the sex museum....couldn't quite brave that with my Mum in tow but she's gone to airport now! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

Thats great winky - From the magnificent 7 to the famous 5 ?? 

Sex museum sounds interesting - enjoy your culture.

Sending      to you and your embies.

R xx


----------



## Roo67

Mmmmm I've got James Martin on too - quite like Toby too. 

R x


----------



## bingbong

Great news Winky!!!     enjoy the sex museum, sounds interesting!!

Bingbong x


----------



## julianne

I've been watching James too, lol.  I really wanted to go to the sex museum in Prague, but I had my Mum with me, so would have been a bit odd!


----------



## Maya7

Well done winky ... Interested in hearing about the sex museum (sounds about right to me putting sex and museum together!!)  ... When I was in Brno at the end of last year, the young man on reception in my hotel suggested i should come back for the exhibition so sounds as if it has been something to look forward to for the folks in Brno..

Take care
Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Great news on the embies Winky.  Don't loose hope on those lagging behind - I had scruffy 2-cell on day 2 which made a cavitating blast by D5!  Look forward to hearing about your strictly cultural afternoon  
Annaleah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Great news winkyx xx 
Have been to the sex museum in amsterdam - quite interesting not sordid one bit!! Have a great time x x 
Am catching up with my sky+ programs - then may gym later  - still no sign of af which is concerning.  Hoping it doesn't mess up deivf.
mini x x


----------



## winky77

...mmmm......not sure what shocked me most.....'p*ssing chair' ....1920s porn movie......chastity belts with teeth .......or the spinning wheel with tongues to sit astride ?!??!?!??!


----------



## madmisti

Oh Winky - you should write a book!!  Shame you didn't invite the young man from the bus laong for your afternnon of... ahem, culture!!!!   Great news on embies - sounds like you are going to get good blasts and some frosties!!!

Mini - hope thwe witch turns up soon hun  

Happy weekend everyone  

Misti xx


----------



## Candee

Winky, brilliant news on the embies! You are snapping at the heels of the Octomum! 
Re: the museum - sounds like a most informative visit! 
Goodluck for the transfer!
Jandee


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

I have been directed to this thread from *mini the minx*, hopefully it will be another good home for me 

I am off to Reprofit on 22nd April for my 4th cycle (1st at Reprofit) but unlike the last 3 times I am now single, but I have to say I am actually really looking forward to doing it on my own and feel alot more confident then I ever did when I was doing it as part of a couple.

I am not telling a single soul what I am doing because I just find it much easier that way, so you ladies are the only ones that know..........count yourselves very lucky !! 

Hope to get to chat to all of you all soon

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Sarah welcome to the thread I am sure taht you will get lots of support and advice from the girls.  I am single using a friend as a known donor but going to Spain, although there are many Reprofit ladies on here
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Sarah and welcome!

We may overlap in Brno - I'm posting on both the Reprofit March/April and the May threads until I get my dates sorted. Waiting for March AF to plan timing...but mid-end April seems likely so might see you there  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Welcome Sarah    Glad you found us - and Reprofit!

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Sarah - welcome to the madness of us singlies.... great to see you here.
     for april
Take care mini x x x x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Sarah and Welcome

You'll find a very positive, supportive group here - who are extremely knowledgeable about Brno and Reprofit ... and all the 'culture' to distract you during your stay there for tx!

Best of luck for April
Maya


----------



## Felix42

Welcome Sarah, I've just added you to the front page thread in the latest update.  Wishing you lots of    It must take quite a bit of courage to going from ttc as a couple to doing it on your own, but you're definitely in the right place and will get lots of friendship and support here.  Reprofit and Brno is great too.  I'm counting the days til I can go back!

Suity, that's great that you will be going back soon.  Fingers and toes crossed for you 

Winky, sounds like you are having a wonderful adventure!  Hope embies are continuing to thrive.  It's all sounding so positive 

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

winky good luck with your update call today
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Sarah Welcome and hello!! you'll get lots of info from the girls on this site.

Winky fab news on your 5 embies good luck for ET.xxx How many are you going for?

Jandee glad winky managed to calm your nerves 

Well I'm going for my scan tomorrow so wish me luck that I have more than 1 follies this time.     

Love to all 
Joe

xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Joe!!   When are your dates for Reprofit again? I have you going over today?

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe                      for tomorrow honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks everyone for all your warm welcomes, it's great to be here  

Is anyone here using ESB. I am just about to try and order my sperm through them, but I don't really know all that much about them so wondered if anyone had any experiences with them they would like to share.

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There are a few girls on here that have imported Suitcase is one
L x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Felix yes was supposed to be going today but as af was late, so had to defer.
Flying on Thursday 26th, ET on 1st or 2nd March.

Ta honey
xx


----------



## Roo67

Joe - hope scan shows better response to last time  - Has Stepan changed your meds?   

Sarah - Welcome aboard

Felix - not long for you now - how are you?

r x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone! 

Welcome Sarah....glad you've found us with Mini's prompting!! I've imported from ESB to Reprofit ....all v straightforward!

Joe....wish we were overlapping !!!  Feel like I should leave a calling card for you or something ! 

Well I am ensconced in Bar Tripoli...supposedly to do some work but so far have had 1 hot chocolate, some blue cheese pasta (last fling!) and about 2 hours on ******** ! 

I had a good night last night ....met up with Annquist from USA for 'hot choc' at Fishers at 7.30 ...and didn't leave until 11pm!  

This morning at breakfast there was this group of 5 Americans and I kept hearing phrases like embryo transfer and TESSA etc.....so brave me went over to say hello!  Ended up sitting in breakfast til 11.30!  I didn't think there was going to be anyone around for these last few days but turning into the usual Brno party! 

ooo....started this message about 2 hours ago but then Ann turned up so we have been gassing some more!!  Done no work.....or course!

Nothing to report on embies today....Stepan told me there was no need to phone today as that is when they go to Compact Morula so nothing new!  

Will take pictures of the embies on the screen tomorrow....

Off to tea rooms now....got to be done girls...!!  

..Winky


----------



## Roo67

How are you feeling coco - hope your abdomen continues to shrink and you are good to go for transfer this week.

R x


----------



## DitzyDoo

thanks for the good wishes.xx

Roo yes I'm on max dose of menopur 6 amps a day plus clomid.
Was on gonal f last time with 2 amps on menopur.

I'm certainly getting more twinges in the ovary area than last month sp I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck for scan tomorrow Joe, hope there's lots in there!

Winky - sounds like a party out there   all the best for transfer tomorrow

Sarah - yes, I used ESB. Very straightforward. Made my choice, ticked the boxes, credit card debited, sperm delivered right on time  

Just to make you aware though, that although ESB has ID release donor sperm (ie child can contact donor at age 1 - this is currently dependent on the clinic advising the sperm bank that a birth has occurred. It is not sufficient for you to tell ESB - has to be the clinic. Reprofit are currently saying that they will not do this - we have not got to the bottom of whether this is actually a legal issue related to Czech laws about donation, or whether it's just because they don't usually do it and just don't want the hassle etc. Maya is our test case - she's pregnant and has asked Reprofit once about it and they said no. She's waiting until after the birth and will try again. So we'll see what happens.

Of course we are talking here about 18-20 yrs in the future, so who knows what things will be like then and whether if the child has proof/documentation of the donor, then that will be sufficient.

Just wanted to highlight this in case your reason for using ESB was solely to get an open ID donor. 

For me, ideally I want the child to be able to contact the donor when they turn 18 if they want to, and I'm hoping that we can sort something out with Reprofit to make this possible. But if not, then at least with ESB you get a lot more info about the donor than you do with Reprofit. So even if the child can't make contact, they have all the detailed profile etc, and usually a pic of the donor as a child as well etc.

Good luck with it all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*suitcase* Thank you so much for all of that information

I reason for picking ESB was because I specifically wanted an ID release donor, this is really quite important to me, so this little bit of info has thrown a spanner in the works 

Do you know if all sperm banks have to take the information regarding life births from the clinic or is it just ESB, because if that is the case then I am stuffed 

Oh well nothing is ever simple is it !!!

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Sarah,

Not too sure on that one. You could try Xytex - Julianne used them but not sure if she asked about the ID release issue - she posts here occasionally and more often on the Reprofit threads so look out for her and maybe PM her...

My attitude to this is that OK, right now, ESB is saying they won't release donor contact details without clinic confirmation, but in reality this can only be tested when the child turns 18....because no sperm bank will release contact info before that. So I am meticulously keeping all my paperwork from ESB to prove which donor I used in the hope that when the child (the one I hope I'm going to be lucky enough to conceive eventually that is!) turns 18, this is sufficient for them to get the contact info if they want to, without the need for the clinic to get involved. There is no guarantee they will be able to find the donor anyway - people move, die, lose touch etc, but at least this way I figure I've done the best I can to give them the option and in the meantime they've got quite a lot of detailed info about the donor to satisfy at least some level of curiosity...

It's hard to know what to do for the best, but I feel comfortable with this route for me at least. But if you want to be sure about ID release, best to check with Xytex and see if they can work without clinic confirmation. Either that, or work on Reprofit to get them to agree to inform the sperm bank when you succeed

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*suitcase*

Thanks once again 

I have just emailed Xytex to see what they say on the matter. Of course just to scupper my plans xytex just had to be more expensive than ESB, so now I have to do some recalculations...........more overtime for me then !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## julianne

Hi Sarah, I used Cryos not Xytex (who are they?) I found them to be very good, and I was very happy with the range of donors they had. I also specifically wanted I.D release donors. Suitcase told me that ESB would not release donor info later on as she's already told you, so I contacted Cryos about this to see what their position was, and it would appear to be somewhat different. This was their reply:-



> ..Well I am sure you will have proof that the child is yours later on that will be enough to prove that the child will have the right to the information.


So it's worth checking out the Cryobank policy on info release before making your decision.


----------



## midnightaction

*julianne*

I just looked at the cryo website and it appears that they have an online form you can fill in yourself to advise of a live birth, and it would not appear to need confirmation from a clinic which is good news !! 

Such a pain that ESB and Reprofit are making things so difficult !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi both,

sorry for the confusion, not sure who is using Xytex then, sure it was someone  

Good that it seems OK with Cryos. I suspect that ESB may well prove to be similarly Ok in 18 yrs time - ie if the child has sufficient proof it will be OK. But if you want to be really sure, it seems Cryos is probably your best option

glad you got it sorted!
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Yeah I am sure ESB will be absolutely fine as well, in fact I am 99.9% sure that they would have no problem releasing the information, but I am a persistent and tragic worrier, and I think I have some sort of OCD when it comes to making sure everything is exactly the way I want it..........if not I get myself into a right stress !! 

I have been TXing for 4 years now, and throughtout the whole 4 years the most stressful and annoying part of this whole thing has been the problems with sperm, the lack of it, the legal stuff surrounding it, the cost of it........who would of thought that something so readily avaliable would cause so much trouble.........Oh well I always did say that men were pains in the a*s !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## julianne

It's a very strange journey isn't it? lol.  Suity and I were chatting about the open ID/non ESB disclosure whilst we were in Czech, and we reckon it probably wouldn't be that hard to track down the donor anyway in years to come.


----------



## Lou-Ann

Blimey this thread is busy!!!
Winky, great news about the embies. Good luck for ET tomorrow  .   that this is the one .

Suity, glad that you have made a decision re DE vs OE  .   that your next cycle is the one and you won't have to give anymore thought to DE   

Jandee, sorry to read that your consult was stressful, glad that Winky was on hand to calm you down  

Animad, good luck for testing tomorrow   

Joe, good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is okay (sorry if i've missed anyone)  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

crikey it is busy!  Only have checked it for about 12 hours!!

good luck everyone.

Winky- hope the embies have done their stuff.   
Suity - great that you have made plans for next go.
Joe - hope lots of follies when you go for your scan tomorrow...

....and animad hope you bring some positive vibes onto this thread 

love to anyone else on here.

xx


----------



## midnightaction

julianne said:


> It's a very strange journey isn't it? lol. Suity and I were chatting about the open ID/non ESB disclosure whilst we were in Czech, and we reckon it probably wouldn't be that hard to track down the donor anyway in years to come.


Yeah with all these donor/sibling registers being set up I can imagine that it will become much easier to find the donors 

I guess I worry to much, I am from a very very small family, me and my mum and dad, thats it, so I am just trying to give any future child any possible chance they can of having a slightly extended ancestory if that makes any sort of sense !

Sarah xx


----------



## bingbong

Suity, xytex are in America I believe, and will ship over here and do id release, so you weren't far off the mark!!

Good luck with your scan Joe.

Winky, pleased that you are having such a good time!! It sounds like fun.

Animad, good luck tomorrow  

Hello to everyone else!

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

with the EBS issue would it not be worth Natalie FF lawyer asking on your behalf?

Good luck
L x


----------



## Maya7

I thought so JJ1 - I did ask and there was a short response - but it disappeared and I dont really know what happened there.  If i remember right there was a suggestion to get legal advice...However, I was posting from Brno after it became an issue for me and i didnt get the opportunity... I made my decision to proceed ...

Maya


----------



## Maya7

Hi

I checked back again and the advice given was to check with the Bank and the Clinic and possibly seek advice from a Czech lawyer ... or ask DCN for advice.  I hadnt followed up with DCN but could be an option...

Maya


----------



## midnightaction

The bigger issue here appears to be that if the clinic do not report the live birth then the bank have no way of knowing how many pregnancies each individual donor has created so I assume they will just keep giving out his sperm to more and more recipients assuming the donor hasn't reached his legal quota (Is there a maximum amount of live births each donor is allowed before they are withdrawn ??).

You have a potential situation here where a particular donor gets used far to frequently because nothing is getting officially noted down, plus if the births aren't being recorded then there is the potential situation where siblings meet and marry in the future without knowing they are related.

These are of course worse case scenarious but I am concerned that clinics/banks are not keeping up with their legal responsibilies !! 

*Maya* Congrats on your BFP, thats fantastic, but very unfair that they put you on the spot when you got to Brno and forced you to make a decision as to how to proceed. At the end of the day though that precious litte bundle your carrying was most certainly the right decision to make 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah,

In Europe there are no limits on the number of live births one donor can have, so the clinics/sperm banks have no obligations to keep a count. It is only in the UK where there is the 10 live births per donor limit - hence why the sperm banks charge extra (quite considerably extra - in the case of ESB €1000) for import to the UK in order to conform with the stricter UK regulations. 

So if you use a sperm bank and import to Czech, your child could potentially end up with dozens and dozens of half siblings....especially if you happen to pick a popular donor   Something to be aware of if this is a potential concern for you....

I have a feeling that other countries will at some point start to impose the same regulations as HFEA has done in the UK, but who knows when this will be and how they will choose to regulate - it's all a bit of a minefield really....all you can do is what feels right for you and your future child/ren and work the rest of it out as you go along

Best of luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*suitcase*

A minefield indeed !!! 

Thanks for the info, thats puts it a little more into perspective.......I guess I am so used to the HFEA and how insanely strict they are I just assume every other country is the same !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think some of the debates are where does the 10 families come from- don;t forget that it isn;t 10 children it is families- I have 2 lesbian friends and they have each used the same DS, 2 yrs apart, as they are one family.

In Spain I known when I asked about DE's and was there a registry and they didn't know what I meant.  I also got them and us to signs to say that I could use the sperm if my friend/donor died and they drew something up- but thought I wa mad!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky         for today honey - mmmm 1 2 or 3?
You take care and travel back safely. See you soon xx x x 

As for ESB sperm etc - am using ESB too - but will investigate the id release once I have my baby.  Don't really need the extra stress or worry right now.
Take care
Mini xx x x


----------



## winky77

Hey everyone! 

I am just about to head for accupuncture in about 10mins.....and then on for ET...still not decided on 2 or 3.....just going to wait til I get to the clinic to see if I even have a choice!!?!? 

Joe....have PM'd you with some people to hook up with later in week if you want to ....not on FF...

Coco....hope we have our synchronised transfers this pm!!!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Winky, Coco, fingers crossed for you both!       

A-Mx


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* Sending you lots of   hope it all went well for you

Sarah xx


----------



## bingbong

Winky,      for ET today.   

Thinking of you
Bingbong x


----------



## Obeline71

Hi,
can I drop in here? 
I'm from Germany and so happy to find single women in the same situation like me.
After 3 unsuccessful IUI´s and with endometriosis my doc recommended an OEICSI. In Germany it's not  permitted to be treated with an ICSI as a single women. After a lot research I finally contacted Stepan at Reprofit. Now I'm very nervous, because my first EC is at the end of march. Maybe one of you will be in Brno at the same time. 

All the best wishes
Obeline


----------



## bingbong

Hi Obeline,

Welcome!!!  That's great that you are going to Reprofit, so many of the girls here go there and I have heard nothing but good. You will get heaps of support and advice and answers to your questions. Have you also checked out http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0 that is where everyone who is going to czech talks and there is heaps of useful stuff to read there.

I am not sure who is out there in March, but on the main czech area there is a thread for people going out in March so you would find people to meet up with there i am sure.

Good luck with your treatment, and again, welcome!

Bingbong x


----------



## winky77

Oh Gawd.....really gone and done it now......

.....finally decided to go for 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!

Stepan was brill ....as ever.....did say triplets wud be a disaster (in his usual direct style!) but also said odds were 1% so he reckoned I should take the risk.....was going on about 1966 AGAIN!  Told him I was almost a 67 babe really....matter of days ! 

Bit disappointed that odds of singleton is still only 15% tho.....but that's the negative side of having ancient eggs I spose! 

So I had 2 Grade1/2 expanding blasts and 1 Grade2 expanding blast popped in.....took a pic of them on the TV screen.....wud be an interesting first pic in a baby album!....Stepan said....'here come your babies'...which nearly set me off in tears!  He also made sure he tucked them in a corner away from the fibroid so fingers crossed on that.  In the end I just decided after 6 failing to implant and my age and fibroid and known immune issues...well might as well just go for it! 

Coco was having synchronised transfer at exactly the same time too!

Obeline....glad you found us!!! 

CEM.....am now on train to Bratislava for late flight tonight ....had a wednesday night flight option too but just want to get home now and have 2 days working at home so can chill a bit!  Have my legs in the air on the train so no worries about fall out! 

Had the usual weird acupuncture .....now have seed strapped to finger, magnet to bottom of my foot (for 24 hrs) and acupuncture needle screw in my ear (major ouch!) for the next month......going through security at the airport is going to be interesting ! 

lol to everyone....am logged on through my plug in and will be costing a bomb so better not hang around! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## some1

Wow Winky - sounds good - congratulations on successful et - could be triple trouble on the way    

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news Winky. rest up now!
xx


and hello Obeline.  good luck with your plans.x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Welcome Obeline. xx

Winky oh thats FAB news, so exciting. Thanks for your PM, will PM you my mobile details to pass on.

Well had my scan today, looks like I'll be going this time 
I had 8 follies all together but only 3 that are the right size, 2x14 and 1 x13, plus one at 8 so hoping that is a late bloomer.

I spoke to S and he wants me to have another scan on Wednesday and he is bringing my EC forward from Monday to this Saturday!!
He told me to take the orgalutran tonight, I've never had this before what does it do? Do I take the whole prepacked injection.
S is going to give me the HCG at the Grand on Thursday night after my flight in.
Might change my flights back to earlier one now.
So relieved but wish I'd got more than 3.

Love to all
joe
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone - AF arrived.... now waiting on treatment plan.... yikes all a bit real now.. 

Congrats winky!!! Fab news - now make sure you rest up and don't go charging round anywhere!  I know what you're like! lol x x x

Joe - fab news on scan - that's more like it!!  All the best for next scan and safe journey x x 

Welcome  obeline x x 

Felix - not long for you either x x x

How's coco - will have a quick look at other thread...
Take care mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

*winky* Big congrats on having 3 embies on board  

Have a safe journey home 

*joe* Congrats on the follies sending lots of   to help them grow bigger

*mini* Ding dong the witch is here 

In relation to the ESB issue I was discussing yesterday I sent them an email regarding the situation and got the following response



> Dear Sarah
> 
> Usually it is the clinics who are supposed to report pregnancies and live births. However, if you cannot find a clinic willing to report to us, we can arrange this with you (e.g. a document from your stating a pregnancy and live birth).
> 
> Regards
> Janne
> 
> Janne Alstrup
> Client Services Manager
> European Sperm Bank ApS


So it would seem that ESB are aware that there are some clinics that won't register live births and are willing to take this information directly from us instead, don't know if this info is already known or not but I thought I would share it anyway ! 

Sarah xx


----------



## bingbong

Winky, big congrats on the 3!!!      I hope that it is a great sign that you and coco had coordinated transfers! 

Mini, good luck with tx!!! 

Joe, that's great that you can go ahead this time! Good luck with the next scan and getting to Brno.   

Sarah, thanks for the info, I will look into ESB.

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah - you're a star - brilliant news about ESB... Janne has been great to me in the past - once I have babe in arms - hey winky maybe 3!!!!  I'll contact them.  
Thank you x x x


----------



## indekiwi

Hey Winky - fantastic news about your 3 - someone's got to be in that 15% so why not you?!  Congratulations!    

Joe, that's great news re your follies!  Orgalutran: "is used to prevent premature ovulation in women undergoing ovarian stimulation as part of fertility treatment."  You use the entire syringe full and inject at an angle.  It tends to sting a bit and I get some swelling / redness so isn't my favourite injection. However, it's infinitely do-able, so don't worry!  Hope everything goes tickety boo in Brno!    

Mini - woo hoo, you're on your way - good luck!   

Obeline, glad to see you found your way to the singles board!  I'm sure you'll find lots of support here.

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Winky - well done!!  I would have had three transferred if they'd let me!!  congrats on being PUPO!!

Midnight...am glad that Janne has changed her mind - of course she could have done it much earlier and saved me the grief!!!!!  I was planning to e-mail reprofit to inform them of live birth and to copy in ESB at the same time.  I figured that it was the nearest to getting the clinic to confirm.  If i was a complete fantacist who had not had treatment, then the clinic would be obliged to let the bank know.  There is technically an implicit confirmation of a successful treatment if the clinic dont dispute the confirmation with the ESB...

Just to be clear, no-one exactly put me on the spot.  When I was asked not to pursue the 'anonymous donor' by signing the form at the clinic, I then sought quick legal advice because i was not using sperm that was strictly anonymous and didnt know if that affected me.  I made the right choice for me and that was to continue.  The form is a standard one - as anonymous sperm is the standard in the clinic... just wanted to be fair on that..

Hi Joe ... how are you getting on?   that this is the one for you .... You going to try the preg tea this time? 

Hope everyone is doing OK.

All the best
Maya


----------



## DitzyDoo

Ouch!!!!! I didn't like that!! That hurt!
and I've got to do it again tomorrow.


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hey Maya

yes will defo have some tea, which one was it that worked the magic on you


----------



## Annaleah

wow it's busy on here.

Winky - congrats on your precious cargo 

Joe - good news that things are set to go ahead this cycle   for your follies growing

Mini - exciting plans to be made now that AF has paid her visit. 

Annaleah xx


----------



## wizard

Winky that's fantastic news.  Hoping those blasts snuggle on down   

Joe71 - no pain no gain, I hope your follies continue to grow well.

Mini - onwards and upwards, good luck.


----------



## Maya7

Joe - Honeybush Tea!!!   Its a pity its magical qualities dont stretch to making the orgalutron jab less stingy!!

Good luck
Maya


----------



## midnightaction

*maya* Thanks for clearing that up, bad use of terminology by me there !! 

What is Honeybush tea......it sounds lovely, I am drinking redbush tea at the moment but am getting a little bored of it so would quite like to try something different

Sarah xx


----------



## Roo67

Winky -  fab news on your three embies, hope you have a safe journey home and have a couple of days to chill.

Joe - so pleased that you are good to go this time,  that little one catches up

Mini - Great that the witch has finally arrived and you can get started.

Obeline - Welcome, glad you found us.

R xx


----------



## Maya7

Rose - you are brimming with health and vitality and in optimum condition    ... although i gave up the smokes almost 3 years ago now and havent really drank much this past 18months, my stress levels were not healthy and that affects toxins (I think)... I had lots of gunge  

Midnight - honey bush is a brand of tea sold in the famous Brno tea rooms and it is especially for pregnant and lactating women... I joked about it being the deciiding factor in my own BFP...

Just watching pgme on UTV about Copenhagen - and how handsome the locals are!!  True Felix?

Maya


----------



## Elpida

Winky

Glad you have them on board - hope you have a safe journey home.

Ex


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose -sounds like you've not a lot of toxins in there!!!!  Lucky lucky thing - always came out sticky and gungey for me..... lol x x


----------



## Maya7

Rose - thanks for your additional suggestions   ...they are probably just as likely to have a positive effect as the tea!!

Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Hmmmnn, all I need now is the green sock and I'll be with you Rose!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jo the injection is to dampen down your LH and stop you ovulating before EC.  I used to have 2-3 a day.  

Winky really hope those 3 are settling in.

Good luck to everyone

Glad that your girls got the EBS sperm issue sorted!
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, glad that ET went well,   that those embies are snuggling in nicely  . Good luck for your 2ww, and hope you have a safe journey home.

Mini, glad that the witch has turned up and you can plan your next tx cycle  

Joe, glad that you have got 3 growing follies and are good to go this time  

Obeline, welcome to the group!

Hope everyone else is okay!

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wow, it's all go here isn't it?!

Winky - fantastic news, very exciting - have you got names for the triplets sorted?!

Joe - also great news re your follies  

Mini - you're on your way - hurrah  

Am late home tonight after my sign language class (slow progress I have to say - it's HARD!) and got loads more threads to read and then set up a poll for the next meet up, so no more personals now but hope all are well...

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - Congrats on being PUPO hun   3 sounds like a good decision - sure you will get one or two that stick - but hopefully not all 3 ( or maybe then you could share  )

Coc0 hope your ET went well too - and congrats on also being PUPO  

Mini - glad witch turned up. Hope you have a much less stressful time this time around - exciting that it's getting close!

Obeline - welcome - glad you found us. This site is literally a God-send. All the best for your tx in March   

Joe - SO glad you have got the go ahead this time!! Hope the smaller follie catches up. Good luck for EC  

Suity - didn't know you are learnign BSL - good for you!! I would like to do this ( one day...!)

Love to everyone
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - me and my two sisters are all learning BSL because of the genetic condition my nieces and nephew have which causes progressive and fluctuating deafness

My 2 year old nephew has very little hearing so has not yet learnt to talk but is making good progress with signs - and we wanted to be able to communicate with him. For my sister - his mum - it's also important to be able to communicate with others she meets in the deaf community - she goes to a playgroup for deaf children etc and finds that a lot of the parents are also deaf and can only communicate through signs

The classes are good but it's 2.5 hours at a time and lots to take in. And very difficult when you can't practise regularly...the vocab we learn in the classes is a bit more advanced than my nephews - although I am pretty good on animals and cars/trucks/trains etc thanks to him  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Oh Suity - sorry - didn't realise you had such a strong reason to learn BSL - but great that you are! I recall now that your niece is going to have a cochlear implant ( but got delayed due to infection?). Will your other nieces and nephew have this too later? I have learnt some Makaton - a basic sign language that is used with special needs children, but this doesn't have its own grammar etc which I believe BSL does? I think all children should be taught BSL at school ( seems more valuable to me than learning a foreign language).

Must be tiring doing 2.5 hrs!! I have been to a singing rehearsal tonight ( 2 hrs) and I am tired from that, so you must be pooped!! Take care hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, my nephew has also been approved for a cochlear implant but he's got glue ear at the moment so they can't do the necessary assessments before he gets the implant - so gromits first and then assessments. Hoping he'll get the actual implant by mid year though

My niece is re-scheduled for mid March as long as her ear infection is sorted by then - keeping fingers crossed  

The baby is only 8 months, so not sure yet when/whether she will also get the implant, only time will tell how fast her hearing deteriorates

The temptation with sign language is to make it up when you don't know a sign, which can be quite amusing as people create all sorts of nonsense signs and the teacher looks quite bemused  

Yes, am exhausted. And tomorrow I have a governor meeting at the local school to discuss the results of the sex ed survey we recently sent out. 

Having decided I need things to do to take my mind off not having a baby, I am now starting to think I might have taken on a little bit too much - especially as work has just got really busy too...oh well, better than sitting around wishing I was pregnant I guess...

Right, off to bed soon, sleep well all  
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Suity - wow - must be hard for your sister. Hope both get their implants as planned this year. Must be quite strange for them when they are turned on - though I believe they do it pretty slowly. Is this something your children will be at risk of or is it a recessive thing that both your sister and her husband carry?

You certainly seem to have alot on - good to keep busy but don't overdo it hun - got to look after yourself too  

Sleep well  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Think my child would be relatively low risk - it's apparently quite rare to have two recessive carriers of the gene. We have no deafness in our family, nor does my brother in law. So just terribly bad luck....

I haven't been tested to see if I'm a carrier or not - figure I wouldn't if I was ttc normally, so why do it this way? And although I wouldn't wish deafness on anyone, especially a child, because it does make life harder without a doubt, I also think there are far worse things than having a deaf child - so if it happens, I'll deal with it (and I'll already know BSL  )

Right, bed....
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

I agree - though obviously everyone hopes to have a healthy child, a lot of 'disabilities' are just another way of being..........

Sweet dreams hun  

Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just a quick one on makaton - I use the basics with my brother to help with his communitcation - as he has downs.  Its also the method used for baby signing.  I know someone who did this with her 2 children and said it was a god send as before they could speak they were able to communicate and let her know what they wanted - drink, food etc.... She had far less tantrums etc ....  Amazing - so its definitely something I would use.
My god daughters school does teach makaton - which I thought was great.  
Mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes, apparently makaton is a little more 'obvious' too - ie if you guessed how to sign something, it would probably be right in makaton. BSL seems more complicated and a little less obvious....but also I'm being lazy and not getting enough practice between classes so need to work harder on that!

I agree, all schools should teach it - children pick things up so easily and what a useful skill to have in later life

Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

I've been interested in BSL for years, apparently it really does have a positive effect and far less tantrums.  What's Makaton?

Just wanted to say Winky, way to go!  Fingers crossed for you.

Joe, with orgalutran I found angle was everything.  Try and keep it to 45 degrees and push it nice and slow.  Shouldn't sting then.  I also found doing injections after a hot shower helped, made things a bit easier.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Makaton is a lot simpler than BSL - its used to help those with communication difficulties and is taught in baby signing classes.  I do know some from communication classes with my brother, but am definitely going to do a baby signing class as it really helps the child communicate before they can talk.  To see my friend's very young child sign for a drink - no tantrums - was amazing....
Mini x


----------



## winky77

Hello peeps.....

...back home, unpacked, washing done, post opened, calls made, made a to do list, met the girls for lunch, bought my pancake mixture, placated the attention starved cats (try listening to Zita West's post transfer meditation CD whilst under your duvet with a cat on your head and another on your chest!?!?!?)

Wud recommend making the trip to Brno via Bratislava if that's a good flight option for any of you  (Birmingham/ Edinburgh?).  I got the 5.16pm train from Brno direct to Bratislava (1.5hrs)...the number 61 bus from outside the station to airport (20mins) and the (£10!!) flight at 8.50pm to Edinburgh!  Back in my house by 11.30 UK time. 

...still freaking a bit that I had 3 put in....seriously don't want triplets...have only 2 arms and 2 boobs.....mark my words....if it's triplets I am raffling one of them!! Form an orderly queue....!!!

...have officially decided I am related to Dr Spock...think he didn't feel pain (or is that Ripley in Alien?!?!).....sorry but never had any probs with Orgalutron.....the heparin injections don't sting me (altho have fantastic pattern of bruises! ).....sorry you must hate me girls ....but maybe this is pay back time for me after all those years of horrendous period pains prior to big george the fibroid being removed?!?!?

Good news about ESB getting a bit more flexible!  Must admit with Reprofit getting so busy (and occasionally chaotic!)  I have been scrutinising paperwork to make sure they are using my danish donor and not some mixed up sperm from somewhere else! 

Interesting conversation about Makaton and BSL....I learnt BSL levels 1 and 2 twenty years ago at Uni and was quite involved with the movement to get more recognition for it as an official language  (those were the days when some kids in less progressive education authorities with hearing problems were still made to sit on their hands and forced to use only voice to communicate!)  I was appalled at the discrimination that happened! 

Joe ...have forwarded your PM to Annquist and sure she will connect you up with the others out there too!  looking good for you!!  So wish we had overlapped tho!! 

lol...to everyone.....suppose i better go and add myself to 2WW thread!! 

lol  ...Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - good to see you have been taking it easy since you got home   Love the image of you trying to meditate with the cats on you - mine are like that too - one of them actually suckles on my ear lobe!!  Enjoy being PUPO - and try not to worry about triplets - very unlikely ( and you will def have no shortage of entrants in that raffle for the third if it does happen!!!)

Mini - I have friends with kids who do some Makaton at school too - which is great. Would be good if kids in ALL countries learnt it - less probs with language barriers when older ( though signs for TTC would be interesting  )

Joe - thinking of you and sending you grwoth factor vibes for those follies  


Love
Misti xx


----------



## Candee

Winky triplets is nothing compared to octomummy!   
After reading your post I have now got that song 
'Three is the magic number' in my head!
Anyway, take it easy and chill with your lovely embies!

All the very best,
Jandeee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky I say the same to the boys if we get triplets, they are having one or two! my counselling woman thought I was for real and started a discussion about 'would I really spilt them up' >>>>>of course not!
L x


----------



## Annaleah

Winky, good to hear you and your precious cargo are safely back home.  Shall I start the queue for raffle tickets?
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Thanks for all the advice on the Orgalutron girls. It helped.

Winky glad your back safely, and thanks for the PM, I'm gutted we didn't overlap too. xx

Well I had another scan this morning, and I have follies at 19, 18, 14, 13, 12.5.  The biggest size on Moday was 14, so I'm hoping the 
smaller 3 can catch up too.

So I'm flying out tomorrow  Stepan is meeting me at the hotel on Thursday at 9.00pm to give me the HCG, not sure if he will do the injection or just give me it to so myself.
My EC is for Saturday. 
I have bought a lovely nightie (not) as I read everyone elses stories about not having one.
S said I have to not eat from 12 pm on Friday night, does this include not drinking fluids? also does your bladder need to be full for EC?


Also what plug adaptor do I need for the Czech? anyone know?

Think I will take my laptop so hopefully be on-line.

Love to all - so excited now 

Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Joe that is fab news on your follies after the disappointment last time. 

Nothing to eat or drink from midnight on friday (Actually the guidelines are 6hrs for food and 4 hrs for fluid but unless you get up in the middle of the night its usual from MN)

You don't need a full bladder for EC or for ET.

European adapter is ok, but make sure you get one with a hole at the top middle.

Hope you have a safe trip - lots of luck for this cycle.

r xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fantastic news Joe - I picked up an adaptor from the airport - European one as Roo said.
Good luck and safe journey x x x      
Mini x


----------



## Betty-Boo

One thing I'll be doing this time round is to pay in Czech as you get a slightly better deal than by euros...  Just a thought...
Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

If you pay by credit card they automatically charge you in CZ rather than Euros...of course there are fees associated with credit card payments I think but I could not be doing with carrying loads of cash with me - plus credit card means you don't have to actually pay it all at once!

great news on the follies Joe and good luck for your trip. Very impressed with S meeting you at the hotel to hand over the drugs etc - that really is good service  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

So pleased for you Joe    Amazing that Stepan will meet you at hotel to give you HCG shot - can you imagine a UK dr doing that?!!!!
Glad that others advice has helped make the Orgalutran injections easier. Good luck hun     

Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Joe - you are priviliged to have such a personal delivery!  I hadnt been prescribed my Orgalutron in time so I arrived in Czech worried that I may ovulate before tx and had to have it waiting for me at the hotel when I arrived - think it was Jana who dropped it off though and I had to administer myself...

Best of luck with your tx.  Follies seem to be good...hope you get good egg supply!

Take care
Maya


----------



## winky77

Hey Joe....

Great news on your follies!!!  All set to go then....when's your blokey flying out?  I've just been having on-line ******** chat with some of my American buddies that I met out there.  They have just got back from Budapest and are drinking hot chocs in Bar Tripoli as we speak! ....Davina & Damon, and  Regina & Mike ...all staying at the Grand so watch out for them and say hi!....also Natalia, Russian woman from US ...didn't meet her hubbie as he'd not arrived yet....and of course I've connected you up with Ann...her and her hubbie were planning to go off for a couple of days but think they have to be back for EC friday ish. 

Interesting on dosh....I paid in Czech on credit card and when worked it out back home it was about £400 less than in December....I know I had to get one extra gonal f pen last time but then this time I've had extended cultivation and also heparin drugs?!?!?  Doesn't make sense? 

Haven't heard yet if I have frosties....will email today...eeekkk...! 

Amazing that S will meet you at hotel with the trigger!!  Great personal service!  Am sure americans could have couriered for you!  

lol
..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening ladies, hope you are all well !! 

I got my treatment plan through today so it actually feels official now, can't believe it is less than 2 months !! 

Anyway I has already booked my flights but Ryanair decided to change all of the flight times so I now have to stay an extra day in Brno, not too concerned by this but am a little annoyed that Ryanair changed things  

Am gonna be in Brno 22nd April- 3rd May so would be great to meet up with anyone who is gonna be there at the same time. 10 days of my own company and I think I might go insane !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Sarah - all systems go!
Yes I got an email from ryan air today stating that they've changed my flight times... Get into Brno slightly later now...
Hopefully I'll receive my treatment plan soon.... I expect S is juggling my cycle at the mo.... 
Had my thyroid tests today and also put name down on waiting list for DE's in glasgow - 12month waiting list - very much a backup plan as hoping these little DE's will work their magic!! 
Take care x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Coco lets hope this is the first pic in your baby book!
L x


----------



## Obeline71

Thank you all for the warm welcome. Is feels really great to found so lovely women like you.

@Joe: Great that your follies finally became so big.
@winky: Good Luck for your 2ww


Everything goes faster now, than I've expected. I will be in Brno from the 13. - 20. 03., one week earlier than planned. It's in almost two weeks and I'm getting more than nervous. Today I send a request for a room in the Voronez 1 and I hope I will get a room. Can't believe it, that I will start with the stimulation next week. I'm afraid of OHSS, because I'm a high responder. I had 9 follicles with only 75 IU Puregon and Stepan told me to start with 175 IU. 

Obeline


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline - all the best for your treatment - take care    
mini x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Winky thanks for the Bratslavia tip - Birmingham will be very handy for me, Stanstead is a 3 1/2 hour trip, Birmingham is much easier x


----------



## madmisti

Winky - hope you get some frosties for siblings  ( another set of triplets maybe  )

Sarah - not too long now - sure there will be others there at same time as you - check the board for that month  

Mini - always good to have a Plan B but obviously hope you won't need it   Hope thyroid tests come back ok.

Obeline - wow, things have moved fast. Good luck with everything - and try not to worry about OHSS - sure Stepan has it all in hand  

Joe - you going to invite Stepan to join you for dinner?  

Coco  and Winky - hope 2WW isn't driving you mad  

hi to everyone else
Misti xx


----------



## madmisti

Coco - forgot to say what a great photo!! Well done on getting it uploaded in the end  
M x


----------



## blueytoo

Hi everyone

Lots and lots of familiar faces in this thread which is nice to see. I've taken just over a years break from this TTC lark after having 5 attempts between Jan 05 and October 07. I was supposed to be off to Reprofit this month or May but my businesses put a spanner in the works of that as I have now found premises and I am finally kicking my businesses out of the house at the end of March.

So I have been looking at dates and initially wanted to go in September but there are loads of trade fairs at that time and the Grand was throwing prices of £156-300 a night so that was a no go for me. I then found that July had no trade fairs at all so I am tentatively saying that I will be going then for 10/11 days but I'm not booking anything just yet just in case. In some ways its even harder being self employed especially as I just spent 3.5 weeks in Florida last month.

I've been taking the Pill continually since last October which has been bliss without the periods so that means I can just stop whenever I am ready to get started which is very handy as it might all be a bit last minute. Luckily Stepan is ok with that!

I am determined to get over there this year as my son will be 12 next January and I will be 34 this year and with all my problems, I just can't wait any longer.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome back Feistyblue..
I hope everything resolves itself soon with regards to businiess and starting tx again.
Take care mini x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi girls
Well I'm safely arrived and settled in the Grand am Knackered tho. Slept most of the way on the plane, woke myself up snoring  How embarrasing.

Going to just chill tonight watch a DVD.
DP is flying tomorrow so will have him for company for the next 2 days.

S has left my injection at reception so no dinner with him Misty  funny!

EC planned for Saturday not sure what time yet.

So glad I bought the laptop, to keep in touch with you lovely ladies.

Bye for now.

Joe
xxx


----------



## bingbong

Hi Joe,

pleased that you made it ok, and got to sleep on the plane   

I hope that everything goes really well while you are there, and even better at the end of your 2WW.     

Bingbong x


----------



## Roo67

feistyblue - welcome back, i think we have grown in numbers since you were last here !!

Joe - Glad you arrived safely, shame you didn't get to have dinner with S  hope all goes to plan over the next few days.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe glad you arrived safely - shame about lack of company for dinner    
Take care x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Joe and Feistyblue

 for Roo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winky77

Hi Joe!  Glad you arrived safely....hope you get to meet my US buddies also staying at the Grand.....they'll be the ones talking about Embryos at breakfast    ....that's what made my ears prick up so I just went over and introduced myself! 


Feistyblue...good to 'meet' you.....welcome back to the madness !!

lol

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Coco, great photo - hope its the first of many!!

Joe, hope everything goes well in Brno  

Feistyblue, welcome and good luck with your tx plans  

Midnight, glad that you have your tx plan, good luck  

Mini, hope you get your plan through from S soon  

Hope everyone else is okay (sorry if i've missed anyone)  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

I've got my plan!!!! Yikes.... Felix lots of questions coming your way honey.... sorry...      
So so excited now!!!
Mini x x


----------



## lulumead

great news mini...it is exciting lots of     

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Mini, great that you have your tx plans through!!   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## midnightaction

*mini* Glad you got your plan through, it does feel sort of real then doesn't it !!

I got my prescription through today from Reprofit and I have to say it doesn't look anything like a prescription, looks like a post it note that someone has written on !! 

Anyway does anyone know if I am able to get less than the amount on the prescription. It states 4 pens of 900 IU (3600 IU in total) Gonal F but what I actually need is 3x 900 IU pens and 1x 300 IU pen (3000 IU in total !), am I gonna be able to get that instead or will I need a different prescription ??

Hope everyone is well 

Feisty- Good to see you back, glad to see the business is doing so well 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sorry Sarah can't help there.... I was only on 3 x 75ui of gonal f last time as following the min stim program - am sure one of the other girls will be able to help..
Yes it does feel very real - have apssed my treatment plan to Glasgow clinic to figure out drugs wise.... Think I just need the estrofam to start off with - can get everything else once out there...
Have stopped the DHEA!!! Yipppeee - honestly don't think it did anything apart from make me spotty and ratty  (you don't say!! LOL).  Talking to the nurse at glasgow on wednesday and the strange thing is my lining was 11.4 before DHEA - last scan I had it had dropped to 4.2mm in less than a year - so glad to be off it!!

Felix - not long now honey x x  x x
Joe - how's it going?
Hello to everyone x x
Take care mini x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - funny you say that about DHEA, I've been reading up on it and wondering if I should try it - supposed to increase egg quality which is my main issue I think
But sounds like you'd be against it?

Sarah - give Ali (Rigchem) pharmacy in Shadwell a call and ask them - they are pretty accommodating and I suspect might be able to dispense a smaller amount than on the prescription (can see why they would not dispense more, but there would seem to be no issue with less?). If not, email Stepan/Jana back and get them to re-send with a different amount - no point spending more than you need to!

Good luck to both of you - great that you are getting going  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Obeline71

@Sarah: I don't know how it is in Great Britain. But when I bought my meds in France (they are much cheaper there than in Germany) I also took only 1.500 IU Puregon instead of 1.800 IU as prescript. That was no problem.

@Joe: No personal injection from Stepan? What a pity?

Obeline


----------



## madmisti

Joe - glad you arrived safely. Good luck with it all - and enjoy showing DP around  Brno    Shame Stepan didn't stick around for a dinner date  

Mini - getting ever nearer hun! How is the counselling going?  

Felix - not long for you now!

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I was prescribed masses too much once (on a UK clinic script)  acroding to my reckoning and I asked the pharmacist to hold the prescription and if I needed the extra I would request it and I didn;t need it- I was on 600 IU per day of gonal F

L x


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks for all the answers regarding the prescription I will give Ali's a call today to find out what they say ! 

Sarah xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi girls

Well I had EC this morning and I had 5 eggs, 4 of which are good enough for ICSI, so really pleased that I had one more than I thought.
Just need to ring the clinic in the morning to see if any have fertilised.
DP has done his bit   so all set now.

Hope everyone is well.

Will update in the morning.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Great news Joe - now rest up and let DP look after you. Hope the 'call' goes well in the morning and all four have fertilised ok.

R x


----------



## madmisti

That's great Joe!! Hope they get on with it tonight and all four fertilise  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Ooh Joe really hope that all goes well for the next phone call
L x


----------



## lulumead

good luck joe  
x


----------



## bingbong

That's really good news Joe, good luck with the call.   

Good luck to everyone else having tx!

Bingbong x


----------



## Annaleah

Joe - good news on your EC.   for a good fert rate.

Annaleah xx


----------



## Obeline71

@Joe: Great Joe and good luck for your call!


----------



## Lou-Ann

That's great news Joe, good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## winky77

Joe....that's fab news on the eggs.....!  Keeping everything crossed for some successful saturday night jiggy jiggy in that petri dish !  Are you having fun out there ? 

lol

..Winky


----------



## indekiwi

Fab news Joe, good luck for the call tomorrow!   

A-Mx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all and thanks for the good wishes.

well I cant quite believe it but all 4 have fertilised , was really thinking I'd only get one or 2, I've never had 100% fertilisation, so so pleased.
Have got to call in the morning to see have many have started dividing. ET is set for 11.30 on Tuesday.

We're having such a lovely time, really having fun. but he fly back today . He's a contractor so doesn't get paid for his days off so he'll be back at work tomorrow.

Winky how are you feeling honey? hope your little embies are snuggling in to their mommy.

Coco how are you doing xx sending lots of love.

Will update in the morning praying that all 4 have moved on. 

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Joe that is fantastic news!!!

Best of Luck for Tues
L x


----------



## lulumead

great news Joe...obviously your eggs like his wrigglies  

good luck for tuesday.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Wow - that is really FANTASTIC Joe!! Could get frosties for siblings too!! Hope all get dividing fast. Sorry DP has to leave you today but won't be long before you are PUPO and home in his arms  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Obeline71

@Joe: all 4 have fertilised? That´s really fantastic.    

@Winki: Hope everything is still as perfect as it was in Brno.

I took my last BCP yesterday and wait now for my bleedings to start with the stimulation.
Just few questions: Do they make the BC under narcosis? How many embies do they usually transfer 2 or 3?

Obeline


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Obeline71 said:


> Just few questions: Do they make the BC under narcosis? How many embies do they usually transfer 2 or 3?
> 
> Obeline


Are you asking about the Egg collection? I have had it twice under general anaesthetic and twice under intravenous sedation, but it felt like a GA to me, totally knocked out with drug injected into my hand. I think it depends on your clinics protocol.

Also the number of embryos is a discussion between you and your Dr, in the UK at the moment they transfer 1 or 2 back to under 40 yr olds, and only over 40 yr olds can have 3 back, but there is a push to have only one put back now.

Good luck
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Obeline,

At reprofit egg collection is done under anaesthetic  - you won't feel/remember a thing!

They will put back up to 3, but will discuss this with you beforehand...

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Morning girls

well just phoned the clinic and Lulu you must be right, my eggs do like his wriggles  as all 4 have moved on and they are all at 4 cells. I am in a bit of shock, over the moon.

Just phone DP and he is shocked too.

with my other IVf's I only ever had 4 cells at day 3 transfer, now they are 4 cells at day 2!!

ET set for 11.30, so now to decide 2 or 3??

Cant wait until tomorrow.

Love to all

joe
xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Just a quick question for Winky

did S put you on steriods for your thyroid problem? I was going to ask him if that would be ok for me to have them.

Ta
Joe


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe - fab news on the embies - they are doing well x x x


----------



## bingbong

Joe, that's great news!!! Good luck deciding on 2 or three!

Bingbong x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Joe - am not sure on Repro's take on it but understand you have to be 40+ to qualify for 3 embies being placed back... I'm sure someone will come along and correct me if I'm wrong.  That's the case in the UK - I had a feeling that's what Repro follow too...
Good luck though x x x


----------



## Roo67

Great news Joe - not sure on 2 v 3 think will also depend on grade/quality on the day too,

R x


----------



## winky77

Hey Joe....great news those embies are doing so well!  On steroid question....Stepan was recommending 10mg Prednisolone anyway...think pretty standard after a couple of failed cycles.  I asked him to up it to 25mg once I'd found out about the thyroid antibodies (and therefore the high probability I have other immune issues)....he was ok with that.  25mg seems to be what Dr ******* of Miscarriage clinic would be prescribing as part of Natural Killer Cells programme. Hope that helps. 

Am sure the Reprofit guys will help you make the decision on the day re. numbers vs quality.....altho am with Mini that think it will be up to 2 if under 40....they definately lean towards not wanting multiple pregnancies because of the higher risks. 

Have you hooked up with Ann?  She has ET at 10.30 wednesday as they decided to go to 5 day so you'll be PUPO together! 

Keeping everything crossed for you! 

lol...Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, great news about your embies. Good luck for ET tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Good luck for ET tomorrow Joe... on first cycle they are not likely to allow 3 but as you have had previous tx they may allow it if you are v keen.  Its worth having a think about it - pluses and minuses - 

And remember the honeybush tea!

Take care
Maya


----------



## Annaleah

Joe - excellent news that your embies are progressing well.   for ET tomorrow
Annaleah x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi girls

Mini thanks for the info on 3 embies, I didn't know that, I will ask for 3 as this is my 7th ICSI attempt, and I'm my eggs are that of an over 40 as I have high FSH.
My last 2 attemps in the UK I had 3 put back because of my history.
But if they will only do 2 that's ok too.

Love to all

Joe
xx


----------



## madmisti

Joe -so happy that all is going so well for you!  Hope you agree something with Stepan re how many embies to put back that you are happy with!

Take care hun
Misti xx


----------



## Obeline71

Thank you for your answers regarding the numbers of embies and the way they do the EC.

@Joe: I will think of you tomorrow.    for ET

Obeline


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini   for getting your treatment plan through.

Joe good news on your embies      for ET

I am hoping to go for a consultation in April for IVF - hoping to get timing right so I can have IUI while I am out there - figured I might as well give it a go if I am there anyway!

Although I would like to have tx locally (pretty much ruled this out due to 1 year wait on sperm and just too expensive to import with the extra £1k on top of purchase price & carriage) I am v impressed with Reprofit.  I emailed Sunday around 9pm and had answers by 10pm - that would never happen here!  So all being well will have op in March, then head out on day 13 of April cycle, if that doesn't go to plan then I can arrange it for May.  It's nice to have a plan   but also flipping terrifying  

Take care all
Jovi xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Jovi brilliant news - am out in Brno 10th April if you're there around then..... 

Joe all the best honey with the ET today - have you made the decision ref 2 or 3??  Am sure with your history S will advise you accordingly.

Felix - not long now!!!

Take care mini x x


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Well this morning I had 1x10cell grade 1, 1x8cell grade 1, 1x7 cell grade 2 and 1x5cell grade 2.
Marcel didn't think the 5 cell would make it for freezing, he asked how many I wanted put back I said 3, and he said ok   no problem.

So I am now offically PUPO  

Maya I have been for my honeybush tea this afternoon and I will go tomorrow again before I fly home, let hope it works for me 2. 

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Joe !!  That's great news!!  Welcome to the madness of the 2ww...even tho we'll only overlap for a few days!  The embies sound great....did you get a pic?!?  

and news for all the Honeybush fans......I spotted some HoneyBush and Rooibos tea in the food hall of Dobbies last saturday.......think Dobbies is a garden centre all over UK not just Scotland?    I bought some.....pretty expensive but hey ho....not as much as Starbucks ! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congrats Joe - that's brilliant news!!!       for your 2WW

mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Joe, glad that ET went well, congratulations on being PUPO! Good luck for your 2ww   

Jovi, great to see that you have a plan   

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Great news Joe...triplets number 2 after winky's set  

xx


----------



## madmisti

Jovi - sounds like a good plan - hope all goes well with it  

Joe - Are you going to raffle one of the triplets like Winky?   COngrats on being PUPO.   this is the one ( or three!)

Love
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Thanks for the good wishes girls

Winky no I didn't get a picture I didn't know I could?? I saw them on the screen tho and they had my nose  
We have dobbies near me, although I think I might buy some tomorrow for the tea rooms to take home.

Misty we may just have to do that, I was speaking to DP tonight and he said well with twins we can hold one each, but with triplets who has the third 

Winky & Coco when are your test dates?? Wishes you both loads of luck.


Love
Joe
xx


----------



## wizard

Great news Joe.  Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## indekiwi

Jo, excellent news - now for the TWW madness.... 

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67

Great news Joe - sign me up for some raffle tickets.


----------



## Maya7

Joe - Well done + best of luck for 2ww!!

maya


----------



## Annaleah

Joe - Congrats on being PUPO.  Looks like I'l have to join yours and Winky's queue for raffle tickets 
Annaleah xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi all

Well back home safe and sound (eventually) took the M11 the wrong way and ended up on the M25 with know idea where I was, but eventually got back. 

Not back to work until Monday which is good.

Praying this is the one.. or two ..or three  

Love to all
Joe

xx


----------



## madmisti

Welcome home Joe    Glad you made it eventually after taking the not-so-scenic route    Hope you enjoy being PUPO and the 2WW doesn't drive you too crazy  

Love Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Welcome home Joe!!!!  Let's hope Reprofit delivers for both of us!!!!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Welcome back Joe       for your 2WW

Winky - you are so so good!!!  Waiting until the right time.  Make sure you text me!!!  As I'll probably be staying at the parents...  Ready for their Ruby Anniversary.  

Still not heard from S re donor details - but hey - tbh I don't really care... 
Roo was fab seeing you on Wednesday... You look fab - u - lous!!!  Go girl.      
Take care, speak soon
Mini x x


----------



## Felix42

Mini, hope you hear re donor soon. I'm sure he'll find you a lovely one. It is very exciting getting _that _email thoug I must say. How great you could meet up with Roo. I wish I could have joined you but my day and a bit in Newcastle was work, work, work unfortunately.

I can't wait to go to Brno now. I'm up to my ears at work and need to relax properly. I'm so glad that I booked the full week even though it means that I'm going to busier still each side of it. Oh well what can you do.

Joe, hope you're having a good relax.

Winky, so very very sorry to read of your result.  My heart goes out to you.  

Love and hugs, Felix xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix- I really hope that you time in Bruni (that seems to have flown by!) is relaxing and of course successful!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - have everything crossed for you x x x and thanks for the info you've shared re donor. Must admit am getting excited - what with the drugs on order and Depot shot booked for Friday - yikes - all very real.
Safe journey and yes was a shame we didn't get to meet up too.... 
Take care
Mini x x


----------



## Obeline71

Felix42 said:


> Winky, so very very sorry to read of your result.  My heart goes out to you.
> 
> Love and hugs, Felix xxxx


@winky: Did I miss something? Have you tested BFN? If yes, I´m so sorry for you. Let me give you a big hug. 
If you haven´t tested yet, my thumbs are pressed.

@Joe: Hope the 2WW will go by very fast for you.

Can´t believe, that I will leave to Brno in 5 days. It feels like a dream. Tomorrow morning I´ll have my first scan. I´m a little bit nervous. Usually I´m a high responder, but I don´t feel anything at the moment and so I´m afraid that I don´t respond this time. Insane, I know.

Best wishes to all of you. 

Obeline


----------



## madmisti

Obeline - Yes, Winky sadly got a BFN - posted on 2WW site  .  Good luck for your scan tomorrow - sure all will be fine  

Felix - so excited for you  . Sorry work has been so busy - hope you will manage to relax whilst in Bruno! Good luck hun  

Mini - great that  things are starting to happen now for next tx   - hope you hear about your donor soon!

Love toa ll
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7

Felix

I have everything possible to cross crossed for you!!!

I hope you're all set for Brno - I'm sure you have the Ipod sorted... and the Grand booked... and loads of  .

Wishing you all the very best!!!         


Maya


----------



## Obeline71

Had my first scan today (day 5 of stimulation) and was totally shocked. I had just 5 follies, 3 small ones on the left side (all 7mm) and two bigger ones on the right (10 and 11mm). Don't know what happened. I had 9 follies with just the halve of the dose Puregon and now only 5.  
Stepan told me to raise the dose and that the result is not bad. But for me it is!
Now all I can do is to wait for the second scan on Thursday and hope that they will grow and maybe 1 or 2 more follies will be there.

Obeline


----------



## lulumead

good luck felix  

Obeline, hope the follies grow over the next few days. And remember its quality that counts, so try not to stress- easy said than done I know!
  

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Obeline - I had a similar experience - 21 eggs on my first 2 IVFs on 225iu Puregon, then 'only' 12 on my 3rd with 250iu Puregon. When I asked Stepan about it, he said it was age

I think it might also be that your body gets used to the drugs so you need increasingly higher doses to respond

But as others have said - it's definitely quality that counts, so focus on that. Good luck for next scan,

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Obeline - so sorry you were shocked and disappointed by the scan today. As others have said, it is quality that counts so try and keep the PMA. Hoping that at least a couple more will appear by Thursday, but even if they don't, believe this tx will be the one!

Take care
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline - Repro do go for quality over quantity....  Their fertilisation rate is a lot higher from the eggs they do yield.

I would chop my right arm off to be able to produce even just 1 egg for IVF.
mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Obeline, hope that your follies continue to grow over the next few of days 

Felix, wishing you all the best for your imminent tx  


Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, Obeline, good luck with your respective tx.  I'm with Mini - wish I still produced even one or two eggs to boast about (and trust me, boast I would  ) so quality over quantity any day of the week and wishing you both success in Brno!

A-Mx


----------



## Obeline71

Thanks to you all. I´m feeling better today and see it the way you told me.
You are right quality over quantity. And I think it´s better then OHSS. Hope, that every egg is grown at my next scan, but I´m sure with this dose they have no other choice.  

Take care everybody 
Obeline


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - safe journey out to Brno               
  
Take care
Mini x x  x


----------



## Maya7

Felix - take care and hope all goes well for you in Brno.  Regards to Marek  


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mmm booked in for depot shot on Friday.... 
Felix how long after did your AF turn up??  Am confused as to what it actually does...

Been having strange dreams... last night I gave birth to 3 babies!!!  2 were identical twins.... I'd gone into town to do some shopping only to bump into my mum in town (who was supposed to be at home looking after babies for me).... was in a major panic as she'd not fed them and had left them home alone!!!  When ever I dream of having a baby they're always the size of a teeny tiny tears (if anyone remembers them) one minute and a toddler the next!!  Strange and this is before the drugs?

Mmm didn't seem phase about 3 in the dream...     

Felix safe journey...
Joe hope you're not too stir crazy on the 2WW
Winky  - thinking of you 
Obeline - how are you??  Wishing all the best for your next scan.
Hi to everyone 
mini x x x


----------



## madmisti

Felix -sending lots of   and   for this tx hun - hope all goes well  


Mini - getting close for you to now hun    Can't help with the depot shot question as never done one. Interesting dream! Maybe you are going to have three babies, but hopefully not all at the same time  


Well, I am SO excited - I have finally been matched with embryos for FET - 2 Grade 1 expanding blastocysts!!  Just waiting to hear back from Stepan as to how I time everything with my cycle. Next one due April 4th so looks like it will sometime in April   Feels like so long since I have had any tx ( November) and I have been waiting for this news impatiently, so fantastic I finally got it. Strange to think that my future child ( or children!) are in deep freeze right now!

Want to tell the world - though obviously can't   Deep breaths, deep breaths  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hey misti  - would be great if you're out there same time as me as think I'm on my todd in the Grand...
You must be so excited!!  Have made conscious effort not to say much about this or build hopes up as couldn't cope it it all went PeteTong again...  Have told most who knew what I'm doing that its all on the back burner for now....  
Take care mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Hi Mini - if AF comes on time, I should be out there about 22nd of April - what are your dates? Would be lovely to be there at same time  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Great news Misty!!! Hopefully you and mini can keep each other company.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Piddle..... I'll be back home then!!  Gutted... would've been great to meet up!!
Mini x x


----------



## madmisti

Mini - all hope is not lost. Realised later that in my excitement had missed the fact I have a cycle this month too  . Have decided to stick to April one for tx though, so got 2 AF's to go and dates could easily change - especially as I sometimes come on a bit early. Will keep you posted    

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello all & apologies for being AWOL for a while. 

Thanks for all the good luck messages! I'm getting very excited now. Apparently my donor had 12 eggs, 9 of which were mature which is fantastic. 

Obeline, I hope all is going well with you & we can meet up while in Brno. I'm flying out today & will be at the Grand. I'll pm you my mobile. 

Mini how are things with you? Have you got your donor details yet? Do hope so! My donor was unproven so don't let that put you off if you are matched similarly. 

Anyway must go & check the gate number. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix... just read your news on repro thread!! Brilliant news on EC...
Can't wait to get donor details - tbh I really don't mind if she's proven or not... She's got a lot further down the road than me and what she's doing is absolutely amazing... I will never be able to thank her enough.
You take care and sending lots of       
Take care mini x


----------



## Felix42

I know! It's an unbelievable gift isn't it? I'm going to write her a letter while I'm out there. 

Can't wait for you to have your donor details too. 

Love & hugs Felix xxxx


----------



## madmisti

Wow Felix - that is FANTASTIC!!!! Hope that Danish sperm does its stuff and fertilises all 9    Have a safe trip hun -and keep us informed  

Mini - hope you get donor details soon hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Felix great news, have a safe trip and lots of love ly embies.
Love
joe
xx


----------



## Roo67

Great news on fert rates Felix - hope all goes to plan for you this time.

Mini - good to see you are getting going again soon, good luck with depot shot tomorrow.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

That's an idea - I did think of doing that myself - think just the process of writing the letter will be so emotional but also liberating....
so so excited for you       
Mini x x


----------



## Obeline71

Hi Ladies,
after my second scan I´m relieved. Now I have still two big follies (14/15mm) on the right, but......6 or 7 follies on the left (10/11mm). Tomorrow I will leave to Brno and I have a scan at Reprofit on Saturday monrning and Steapn told me, that my EC will be probably on Monday. Can´t believe it.

Thanks again for your support!  

Obeline


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news obeline all the best for EC       
mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great news. Good luck for ET  

Obeline, good news for you too. Good luck for EC/ET  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - fantastic news re your donor. Safe trip over there and all the best for ET

Obeline - that's great re your follies...hope all goes well for EC

Am completely snowed under at work right now, suffering from sore throat and aches which I'm trying to keep at bay, and worried about my niece's impending operation and brother in law's recently diagnosed heart condition, so might be a bit AWOL from the boards in person, but I'm here in spirit and wishing you all well for ET, EC, 2WW etc....looking forward to more 'bumps' soon (hoping one of them might actually be mine too  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Obeline - sure all those positive FF vibes worked some magic! Really good news. Sending more so the smaller ones grow in time for EC.     Have a safe trip.

Felix - hope you have arrived safely  

Suity - aggh - you could really do without being ill on top of everything else  . Even if you're not on boards much, you will be in my thoughts ( and many others here I'm sure)  Take care hun  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, Mini, re the letter writing...I wrote a card to my donor, which was given to her today by the clinic as she was undergoing egg collection.  I've been told she was really happy about it.  I feel good - and it was cathartic to express my thanks and renewed hope of having a babe in writing.  I am now writing a card for the sperm donor as the clinic agreed today to keep it with his records in case he calls one day and asks about births resulting from his contribution.  It feels like a very little thing to give back to people that have given me so much.  Good luck with your own efforts should you pursue the letter writing course of action.   

A-Mx

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

ooo what a fabulous idea to do letters/cards...I've welled up just thinking about it!  Knowing me I'd probably end up writing a novel I wouldn't know when to stop! 

Felix....you must be in Brno by now.....I hope you had a good journey.  Wishing you lots and lots of    for this cycle.....everything looks great with your egg donor.....I'd probably turn into a stalker type tho if I was out there....and hang about outside the clinic trying to see what they looked like!  Great you'll have Obeline for some company out there too.....great news on the follies increasing Obeline!!  If you get to the Chajovna tea rooms say hello to my fave tea...Bombay dreams! 

Suity...hope you feel better soon.....tell that nasty cold to buzz off ! 

Mini....good luck with the depot shot tomorrow....is it a bum or tum one?  will be thinking of you....see this as you on the starting blocks at last and the depot shot is the starting pistol !  Now don't let that trigger another weird dream.....you racing your triplets round the athletics track?!?

..Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix sending lots of luck your way, hope you had a good journey    

Jovi x


----------



## midnightaction

Hello Ladies 

Sorry for going AWOL, I went on a little holiday and since I have been back I have been crazy busy at work  

Hope we are all ok  

I have a couple of questions from the ladies who used ESB, if anyone knows the answers to the following questions it would stop me being such a stress head !! 

1. Do I need to order the ICI or IUI units, I am doing OE/ICSI. The previous sperm bank I was using had ART vials which I was ordering but ESB do not seem to do ART vials 

2. How soon can I order it and have it shipped to Reprofit. I am gonna be there in just over a month, so is it too early to order it and have it sent. Will Reprofit be able to hold it that long for me ?

3. Do I need to organise Shipping with Reprofit and have it delivered on a certain day or can I just arrange a shipping date and Reprofit will take delivery of it and store it ?

4. When you get to Reprofit, how do you know you are getting the sperm you ordered from ESB, are there forms to sign, or numbers to check off against ??

Sorry for so many questions, I just seems to be going my last minute panic stage and worrying about silly things !!

Can't wait to hopefully meet some of you ladies when we are over there in a feww weeks 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Sarah
As you're going for IVF the vials you need are the ICI vials.
Think the cost for transportation is approx 300 euros and takes a matter of days - think mine took about 2 days to get to Czech.  It's been over there since January!!
As far as I know its now safe and sound in Reprofit....
Not sure what happens re fertilisation - I expect when you sign consent forms there's somewhere to write the details for donor...
I know I'll have to email my donor details through as this will be done prior to my arrival. (Just in case)       
Last time I was there I asked S for his!!!  Well meant the clinics but it came out all wrong!!      Honest...
All the best mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

Ha ha I bet the look on Stepans face when you asked him for his sperm was priceless !!  

Thanks for all the info though that's stopped me worrying for at least 5 mins ! 

Just one extra little question (because I am cheeky like that !! ) did you call reprofit to let them know the delivery was on the way or did they just take collection of the delivery and know it was for you ? 

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Sarah,

Mmmm he looked rather startled!!          

I emailed Stepan to let him know it was on the way...  ESB give you the tracking number so you can track your wigglies across countries.... 

Hope that helps,

Take care
Mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

Thanks *mini* that's really helped, plus I love the thought of being able to track it as it makes it's journey !!


----------



## Felix42

Midnight, re signing forms at Reprofit itself, I've literally just filled mine in. There's a section to tick which is husband or anonymous sperm. I put a note next to the anon sperm to say I was using Euro / Nordic Cryobank and put the order reference number which ESB gave me. 

I emailed Stepan to say mine was on the way to him, but there was a bit of a mix up at ESB and it ended up with a nail biting, will it get there in time panic. Best to double check I say!

Just had my appointment, of the 9 mature eggs, 8 fertilised and my lining is 8.5 so all is looking good.  . ET is on Tuesday at 10am and I asked if they could give me any


----------



## dottiep

Hi Felix

Just seen that you're out in Brno & wanted to wish you the best of luck - all looking good so far.

big hugs
Dx


----------



## Felix42

Sorry fiddly Blackberry posting!  .... Info about the donor for example interests so hopefully I will get that then. 

Inde, great idea to give a card rather than a letter, I will look one out and keep composing what I want to say before I hand in on Tuesday. Off to Chajovna shortly - doesn't open til 11 but will have one for you Winky!
Look forward to meeting up soon Obeline. 
Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Sima

Felix - I am glad to hear the good news about your donor eggs and the fertilisation rates.  The lining sounds great too.  Fingers crossed for Tuesday and make sure you enjoy yourself between now and then.

Sima x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix

Glad you arrived safely... Am feeling so positive for you... everything looking good so far - Enjoy the Tea rooms and hopefully you have company to pass the time until Tuesday!      


Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Felix - have a drink on me too... love that place.
Just back from having depot shot.... now the waiting game has started!!!
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great news about your embies  . Hope you can relax a little between now and ET on Tuesday. Good luck  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Felix


----------



## Maya7

Mini - wishing you loads of patience until April    

Take care
Maya


----------



## madmisti

Great news again Felix - all looking very good  .  Enjoy the weekend    HAve PM'd you to ask a favour.

Mini - how was depot shot? Did it hurt   . Hope not. You are on your way now  

Hope everyone has a great weekend  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hey Felix !  I keep picturing you out there sipping tea in Chajovna whilst your embies are doing their thing!!!  It all sounds great and I've got everything crossed for you!     


Midnightaction....I think the others have answered it....i would just add that I'd go for sooner rather than later to get the wrigglies shipped out there.....just takes away one of the stresses when you know it is safely there.  They are all geared up to store it of course....I got enough for 3 goes so they've been storing it since October ish.  Like Felix I make a big deal on the consent form to emphasise imported donor sperm as it doesn't actually have it as a 'delete as applicable'  option.....but on your treatment paperwork you will see that it will say it there.

Winky


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, thanks ever so much for all the words of support. Makes a huge difference as I am starting to feel a bit lonely out here. Have emailed you Obeline. Do hope we can meet up soon. 

I rang for my update this am & my embies are 1 x 5 cells & 7 x 4 cells which I think is spot on as far as I can remember. Has anyone got a note of what the development is meant to be please? 

I'm just on my way to Tugendhat Villa - walking to experience more of the suburbs.  All v foreign looking I must say. Ooh, I'm here already. Best go

Love & hugs to all & no problem re the favour Misti 

Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - that's brilliant news ref embies - they're doing really well... wish I was there too.
Have a great day and take care
mini x x x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Mini. Wish you were here too. I'm off back into town now. All tours at the villa booked up til Thurs so have booked one for that morning. At least I will know which tram to take now. It is the number 5 by the way.  

Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix Good Luck for Tues


----------



## Felix42

I'm in Dobra Chajovna. Isn't it gorgeous? Having a Data Massala & then I'll try your recommended Memories of Bombay Winky. I've got the Guardian to read,locely music, the most sumptuous surroundings. Heaven!

Wish you were all here 

Love & hugs Felix xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Wish I was there too - I loved it and haven't seen enough of it


----------



## kylecat

Lots of luck Felix - please keep us all updated!  

Love and best wishes
Kylecat xxx


----------



## madmisti

Felix - not an expert on embies, but all sounds good - great that they are all dividing. Assuming it is not raining there as you are walking about - hope it the sun is shining  . Thanks for agreeing to favour  ( sure everyone else is wondering what this is - keep em guessing  )

Love
Misti xx


----------



## midnightaction

Good afternoon ladies hope we are all well on this lovely sunny afternoon 

*Felix* Big congrats for your embies, I am sending you lots of   to help them grow

Thanks for all the info on my little  I am gonna order it this afternoon, well I am gonna try to, I still can't decide on which one I actually want, so at least it is out there waiting for me !!

All this talk of the different Teas sounds amazing and I can't wait to get out there and try it out. I looked at the website for "Dobra Chajovna" and it reminds me of one of those Turkish tea rooms you always see in movies, it looks amazing, do you think they would mind if I sat in there all day everyday !! 

Does anyone know a good site that has a really good map of Brno on it that shows all of the important points of interest (including where Reprofit is) so I can get a basic idea of my bearings and if I am gonna be able to walk from place to place or not 

Anyway off to pick a donor 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news on the embies Felix and sounds like you are having a lovely relaxing time out there  

Got lots of work to do today as off Mon/Tues so can't linger, but hope everyone is OK,

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Ok here comes "Captain Worrier" back again with yet another question !! 

I have chosen a donor, which of course was great until I notice the one I really liked had only got one unit of ICI sperm left and ideally I wanted to purchase two as a minimum. This donor does though have several IUI units left. So my questions is although I know that ICI is the correct one to purchase, can IUI sperm also be used for IVF/ICSI, is there any reason why it wouldn't be suitable?? I know it is more expensive and I am paying that extra for it to be washed when I don't really need it to be, but other than that is there any other reason I shouldn't use it.

I am getting sick of hearing my own voice so you ladies must be going out of your minds seeing my stupid questions ever 5 mins !! 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday evening  

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

You can use either ICI or IUI for Reprofit Sarah - I checked because I also used the more expensive one as that was the donor I wanted....so nothing to worry about  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Hello, just rang and they are now: 4 x 8 cells; 3 x 7 cells; 1 x 5 cells

So there are now 4 front runners, 3 lagging and probably 1 fallen by the wayside   Still very good news though. 

Now I've checked on my own genetic project  I'm off to the Mendel museum to learn more!

Midnight, hope you've got you donor organised now. It is the weirdest thing isn't it?

Mini, how are you feeling hun? As if you are well & truly underway after the depot I hope?

Will check out Bombay memories later today Winky!

Love & hugs to all & a special hug to Dottie - so lovely to see you posting again hun. 

Felix xxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi girls

Another BFN for me,   really dont think it will change now, Feel like af is about to arrive.
I had perfect embies this time and still it didn't work. dont know what else to do now.

Felix fab news on your embies and good luck for ET.

Love
joe
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Joe,  

Nothing more I can say really, am thinking of you 

Suitcase
x


----------



## bingbong

Joe, I was thinking about you this morning and wondering how you were getting on, haven't had time to read all the threads lately. I am sorry to hear your news   not much more that I can say, but I am thinking of you.

Great news Felix!  

bingbong


----------



## Felix42

Joe, I am so very sorry hun. My heart goes out to you after all you've been through. 
Love & hugs Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Good news on your embies felix - all the best for ET on tues, enjoy your time in Brno - any company yet ?

R x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Roo! I'm due to meet Obeline later for a coffee which should be lovely.  After nearly 3 days of just saying Dobra Den and please and thank you in Czech I'm getting a bit stir crazy as you can imagine.  

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Joe - so so sorry hun    Take time to heal before making any decisions. Hope your DP is comforting you.Thinking of you

Felix - good news on the embies    Enjoy your day

Sarah - can't help answer your question I'm afraid but just wanted to say you don't ever need to apologise for asking questions here - no matter how many  . That is what FF is all about, and we have all asked our own questions along the way. So always ask if you have a question  -no matter how'silly' it may seem - I once asked what BCP was   !!

Hope everyone is enjoying this sunny Sunday

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Roo67

Felix - hope you had a lovely time with Obeline. My 2nd time out there I was alone and it was awful, thank goodness i was only there for 2 nights.

Xx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Roo. I had a lovely time with Obeline. 
We went to Chajovna and I tried Winky's fave - Bombay dreams. 

Wishing you a very chilled time til EC on Tues, Obeline. Will be thinking of you. 
Here's to a bumper crop!

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix glad you met up with obeline - so jealous you went to fav tea shop!!!
All the best for tuesday...
Just recieved donor details and she is perfect... Was in tears when read it!!!

Take care mini x x x


----------



## lulumead

great news mini...sending lots of      when do you get to have them popped in?

felix: good luck for tuesday, be good to see you on the 2WW  

xx


----------



## Felix42

Mini, that's brilliant news. So pleased for you! It does make it so much more real doesn't it?    

Lulu, thanks for the good luck for Tues. I'm starting to get v excited!

Incidentally did anyone else get v bloated on progesterone. I feel huge and I don't think it is just the extra blue cheese pastas I've been having (while I still can  )

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

Good evening ladies 

*suity* Thank for clarifying the ICI/IUI situation, I have now order one of each just to be different !! 

*Felix* Yeah the picking a donor thing is very werid, very werid indeed, especially when I haven't got a clue when it comes to men and wouldn't really know which one was a good one or not........names out of a hat would be better !! 

Sending you   to help those embies keep growing

*Joe* So sorry about your BFN, am thinking of you and hope you make the right decision as to where to go next 

*misti* I can beat you on the silly stakes, I was using this board for a good 6 months before I worked out what the terms BFP and BFN meant. I knew they meant you were either pregnant or not but didn't have a clue what the letters stood for and as everyone else seemed to know what they meant I didn't want to look stupid by asking. This was of course 4 years ago and it is quite clear I am not quite so shy these days about asking silly questions !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - mmm - not sure if you win with that - lets call it a draw   Well done on picking a donor  

Mini - great you have donor details and are happy with them  

Obeline and Felix - good luck for Tuesday - one for EC, one for ET   

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just a quick one ref ESB sperm.... ICI is for IVF use and IUI is for ... well IUI use.  so if its IVF you're having then no need to spend the extra on IUI straws....

Good luck obeline and felix x x x x


----------



## midnightaction

Good morning ladies hope we are all well on this lovely sunny morning 

*misti* Ok a draw sounds good to me 

*mini* Unfortunately the donor I want has run out of ICI vials and only has IUI left which means if I want him (which I do coz he sounds perfect) then I am gonna have to pay the extra. Oh well it is not that much more and seeing as this cycle is practically bankrupting me a few more pounds won't make much difference  

Sarah x x


----------



## Obeline71

Hi Ladies,
can't believe that tomorrow is the day of EC. MArcel finally scanned 12 follicles, yes right 12, and all are the same size. So thanks for all the FF vibes.

@Joe: So sorry about your BFN.  

@ Felix: The time together was graet. All the best for tomorrow.

OBeline


----------



## wizard

12 obeline that's fantastic!  Really pleased for you and hope EC goes well.

Felix good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Betty-Boo

Posted on the repro thread... but good luck tomorrow obeline - take care and rest up!        
mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Obeline, good luck for EC tomorrow  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Good numbers Obeline - all the best for EC  

And lots of  sticky vibes coming your way for tomorrrow Felix    - don't forget to take a piccie!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, best of luck for tomorrow - we shall be testing (presumably) on the same day given my own transfer tomorrow....can't wait to be swapping good news stories at the end of the TWW!!  
     

Obeline, I hope collection goes well - those follies really came up a treat!

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

good luck felix and obeline...see you on the 2WW soon....and inde too of course...2WW is going to be hotter up, really really hope we start to see some positive news.

xx


----------



## madmisti

Inde - all the best for your ET tomorrow hun - you will sooon be PUPO! Where are you having tx?

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Yippee! I've got one expanding and one hatching blasts on board, both Grade 1. Overjoyed!

Inde, thinking of you, my fellow cycle buddy. 

Saw Obeline in the clinic and all is well with her I'm very pleased to say. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yay - way to go Felix!!!!
         
Are you flying back today
Take care
Mini x x x


----------



## Maya7

Congrats on being PUPO Felix!!!...take care and relax as much as possible while littleone(s) snuggle in!!


Maya


----------



## wizard

Fantastic news Felix, I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, just posted on the IVF thread for you -you must be ecstatic - what a great result with the blasts!!  Only hope I can come up to the same exulted standards as you and Eddysu! Will be seeing you on the TWW thread shortly - then watch out everyone for a slew of BFPs!!
Not sure when you're travelling home but safe journey. 
 

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Mini, Maya, Wizard & Inde. I don't fly back til Thurs so still lots of relaxing to go!

Inde see you on the 2ww shortly.  to all, 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Roo67

Hi all, glad ET went well Felix - enjoy the rest of your time in Brno.


I have finally heard back from S and have asked to go on the fresh donor list again - not sure how long a wait I am looking at but will be quite a while as frozen embies is 3-4 months !! Pretty peed off at the minute that it is all taking too long, not sure what to do now tbh, have really had enough of all the ups and downs and waiting etc etc. Just feel rather down at the moment  

R x


----------



## midnightaction

*Felix* Massive congrats on having your embies on board , sending lots of  to you !!

*Roo* Sorry that your feeling so down but I know how you feel, we get so high during treatment and afterwards when you come down you feel like your in limbo. Not much I can say other than to send you a hug 

Sarah x x


----------



## Felix42

Sending you a big hug too Roo. 
I hope you get a date for a fresh donor cycle soon. It is very hard waiting but maybe once you have an actual date you will feel a bit less in limbo. 

  thinking of you. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Felix - great news. Enjoy being PUPO -hope the 2WW won't be too tortuous  

Roo - the waiting is so hard hun -hope you get a date soon and it isn't too far away.  

Obeline - hope Ec went well  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Roo - honey       hopefully a cancellation will come up re fresh donor cycle.....
I know stepan will try his best for you...
     Please dont     we're all hear for you.
Take care mini x x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, great news having the embies on board  

Roo, sorry you are feeling a little low    . Hope you won't have to wait too long  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Well done Felix - that's great news - I've got my fingers well and truly crossed for you!  

Roo - here's hoping they can try and move you forward in the queue. Sorry you are feeling so low.  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Roo67

Thanks guys - looking forward to some real hugs on saturday   AF started this afternoon so probably why felt so s**** this morning.  - would happen in the middle of a lecture at uni though but at least car was ok today.

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix - glad all went well with ET. Good luck for the 2WW  

Roo -     - I know how the waiting can get you down....just a thought but what about one of the other Czech clinics? I seem to recall from the Czech threads that there are one or two with no wait and those people using them seem just as happy as people at Reprofit. Just a thought
V glad you can make it on Saturday, will be good to catch up in person  

Suitcase
x


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone...

oh heck Roo   ....big real hug on its way when I get to yours friday evening.....but only if I get a big hug back too!  Midnight action hit the nail on the head for me about the effect of being in limbo....I'd just been reflecting earlier about how I seem to be in a better frame of mind when I am actually doing something....whether that is actual treatment or actually out and about with my work....when I have time to myself at home...even with work to do ...I struggle.....one of the McCann brothers was on TV this morning talking about depression and he made the comment that in the outside world we might be presenting as fine and successful but behind closed doors we can make our homes a prison for our minds.....just hit a chord for me....sorry if that is depressing but it actually made me feel better to acknowledge it.....and I think we should all be proud of ourselves for being strong and brave enough to take this journey we are on...it is not the easy route!

Felix....I am so so pleased for you that your have blasts on board ....I know this has been a long time coming for you too...   

Inde....    for you....it is today isn't it?!??!

Obeline....hope the EC went well !!  Looking forward to hearing your news!!   

Suitcase....do you know your dates for Reprofit yet? .....I am wondering if we will overlap (hope so).....I have just booked to go out Easter Saturday and expect to be there 9 days if I have a 5 day transfer (I am not going to fly back the same day as ET this time ....just in case that makes any difference!) ......I will have to take Norethisteron to bring my AF forward a few days.....need to do that cos of work commitments (AF coming late after last cycle threw out all my planning!)  Means I will be there with Mini for first few days which is great!! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yippeeee!!!  Great news that you are coming too....... must admit I am concerned about flying back straight after ET.... Unless I opt for 3 day and not 5 day...  S got dates all wrong when I originally booked.... does mean if 3 day it'll be Easter Sunday!!!  Oooo my own special Easter Eggs..
Know what you mean about depression winky - have really looked at self since starting the counselling...
Will give you a massive hug when I see you tomorrow 
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, great that you have sorted out dates to go over to Brno. Even better that Mini will be there for some of that time too .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Winky, sorry you are feeling low. This is the hardest journey though & each time we go through a cycle with all the hope and emotional effort, it emphasises again what we want and haven't yet got. 
  
 that this next cycle does the trick for you. How lovely that Mini will be there at the same time too. It makes such a difference to have our friends with us doesn't it? 

Its my last full day here & I so don't want to go back yet. Partly because work is stress city at the moment and partly because I want to spend more time in Brno and get to know the FF-ers out here better. Oh well, got to get back to reality I guess. 

Love & hugs to all &  for those feeling low just now, Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Roo hope you're not left waiting for too long, sorry you've been feeling down hun   xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - I fly out 28th April...guess you'll be gone by then? But if not, would be fab if we overlapped by a day or two
Sorry you are feeling down, think we all need a big hug at the moment (posted on the other thread that my job is now at risk too, so it feels like everything is going wrong   )
Just texted Roo re meeting up Sat before the restaurant (hate arriving by myself) so let me know your plans...

Looking forward to seeing you,
Suitcase
x


----------



## julianne

Big hugs for Roo, Suity and Winky.  I really hope that the next one is The One for you all.


----------



## Felix42

Julianne, how are you hun? Hope you are doing ok? When is your next scan? Thinking of you. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## madmisti

Winky, Suity, Roo- and anyone feeling the need - big hugs   

I do think we underestimate just how hard this whole journey is, on so many levels. SO good to have FF friends to share it all with though - only people who truly understand what it is all about.

Winky and Mini - great that you will be out there together again - watch out Brno - tellytubbies on the way  

hope you all have al ovely time on Saturday - so sorry won't be there  

I am a bit down today too - mainly because one of my fur babies isn't too well - nothing serious ( I hope, though hard not to panic). Luckily I am at home today so can keep an eye on him

Love
misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Oooo piddle - just had lovely lunch with Winky and guess who should turn up!!  EARLY I might add...   - how very dare she!!  Did have a moment of panic there, sent text to S and now an email, have had a look at treatment plan and start progynova today.  Yikes!  Never thought this day would come!
Looks like I'll be on the progynova for some time though..... Ha ha my body cycle really is something else!
Julianne - how are you honey?? 
Felix - still chilling in Brno??  Take care and safe journey back.
Mini x x


----------



## winky77

well Mini.... the place we meet up is full or fairies and witches and all things spooky do do .....so maybe that is why    thought it appropriate to turn up ?!?!? 


I'll be taking Norethisterone to bring on AF a bit sooner this time....trying to fit in Brno trip with work commitments......am bit worried as anytime I have tried to affect my cycle in past....BCP, Mireno coil etc...my body has gone haywire!  Stepan has advised taking for 6 days then when stop AF should come within 3-4 days....was wondering what other's experiences have been with it....(know that Mini's system had a blip!) 

Based on hopeful AF timing I have now booked my flights for Friday 10th...(get to Stansted 11.10 so plenty time for lunch and shopping before Brno flight....perhaps get train into Bishops Storford or something!?)  Flying back Bratislava to Ed on Friday 17th (sorry Suity.....we don't overlap.....thought I saw somewhere you were out from mid April?!.....tis a shame.)  Lou.....please change my dates on first post ....ta my dear! 

Anyone else fancy joining us.....I'd forgotten about the Teletubbies reference (thanks Mistimop!!) ...so we need another two...??!??!


lol

...Tinky Winky  xx


----------



## madmisti

Mini - did you have white trousers and your best knicks on?  

Winky - how does that work with taking BFP to hopefully bring forward cycle? Do you just take it for the 6 days that fit with the dates you want AF to come, or it does it have to be at a certain point in your cycle?Interested as may try that to bring my cycle forward too, so please tell!

Love
Misti xx


----------



## winky77

Hi Misti...

S has told me to take it for 6 days and then stop and AF will come within 3-4 days ....not sure how it works?!?!?.....so have worked back 10 days from when want AF to come and that's when will start taking the pills! ....watch this space! 

How's your fur baby?!  I fell in love with a dog today.....being a consumate cat person since childhood I never thought I would say that!...but there was this gorgeous cute dog at our fave cafe....a Lhasa Apso.....and I WANT ONE !!!!!!  I've been googling them all afternoon!! 

lol

..WInky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky she was very cute - loved the fringe!!!  Yep a dog with a cute fringe - and the way she was hugging her owners arm... bless her x


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Winky - might look into doing that myself!  My fur baby is fine thankyou    He was sick a couple of times this morning - first time in his life - and didn't want anything to eat - just unheard of as he is an absolute pig. And he just wasn't himself - but picked up during day and ate as usual this evning. I can't help but worry when one is ill, but I was being over anxious ( dread to think what i will be like with a baby!!). I know someone with a Lhaso APso, and they are very cute, but can be a bit temperemental I think. I am a through and through cat lover, but have also had a dog for 8 1/2 years - and love her too! Very different to cats, but have advantages too - like being able to take them with you when you go places etc  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

only marking this thread


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire great news on yuo and your ex getting back together!  
All the best for TX in May x x 

Misti - hope your furbaby is feeling better..
Mini x


----------



## madmisti

Claire - congrats on getting back with your ex - hope things work out for you    You can be an honary singlie! Great you are going ahead with treatment again - and pretty soon too!

I'm not sure I wil be able to go and see Marley and Me - I assume he dies at the end and I would just be in bits    As for being a secret dog lover - I think any cat lover loves all other animals too - it is just that cats hold an exta special place in their heart  

Benji is better thanks - his normal self. The other one didn't eat HIS dinner tonight but is well in himself. Keeping an eye on both of them.

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Claire, thats great news re you and your ex. Hope things work out for you  

Mini, must feel good to have started your tx cycle   Good luck

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hello all on here...loosing track of who is where!  

but good news Claire...how lovely that its all worked out...gives us all hope!!  

mini/winky and suity...think you are all getting ready for new dates? good luck...when are you all heading off again...ooh maybe I should just check out front page and that might tell me  

any way all..best of luck...lots of BFP's soon.
xxxx


----------



## Felix42

Claire, that's great you are going forward with tx with your ex.  for that!

Lulu, the front page is not uptodate I'm afraid but I'll make sure it is. Could ppl please pm me with your dates and I'll make sure everything I receive is included. 

Mini, hope you're doing ok with the drugs?  its great to get started isn't it?

Winky and Suity, great you will be starting again soon.  for that!

Misti, hope you're doing ok and looking forward to getting started again.  for your treatment. Will get script in the post this week. 
Good to hear your fur baby is feeling better.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I fly 28th April, EC prob 29th April, ET 3-5 days later...easier to post than PM!

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* Very glad to see you will be there around the same time as me, my EC will hopefully be 27th or 28th 

Hope everyone else is well, my  has made it's way to Reprofit and is sat there waiting for me (It all feels so surreal) and I ordered my Gonal F which should be here tomorrow, I am almost done and ready to go, just gotta sell my car now to fund this all !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh good midnightaction - was thinking I might be on my own...where are you staying?

Cem (Claire) is also aiming for about 1st May so should be plenty of opportunity for some get togethers  

Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*Suity* I am staying at Jana's appartment, I have no idea where that is in relation to everywhere else because this is my first visit to Brno

I am so glad there is going to be a few of us all there at the same time , because there is only so many episodes of Lost and Heroes one can watch stuck in a hotel room for 10 days !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

So far so good Felix.... Although it does look as though I'll be on progynova for quite some time!!  Seeing as donors EC isn't until 9th April.  Have booked in for day 15 scan so if anything's array can sort it out in advance.. hopefully...  Scary stuff but very exciting!
Sending lots of       your way.
Take care mini x x


----------



## midnightaction

Evening all  

Just a quick question from me (Surprise surprise !! ) I need to get Estrofem and Utrogestan for after ET, does anyone know if it is better for me to get it in the UK(Will a GP be able to prescribe these  )  or in Brno and if anyone has gotten it from Brno could you let me know the costs.

Sarah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Sarah- I got mine in UK - needed the progynova prior to flying out to Brno.  Got it off my fertility clinic here.  I know Yasser (used to be Ali's from Shadwells) can sort you out the meds.  I sent him an email with treatment plan from repro and he sorted me out some more heparin.
I expect GP's can prescribe too as its all HRT medication...
All the best
Mini x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Mini how long till you go?

Claire great news about the man in your life    Hope you'll both be very happy and have a bundle of joy to make it three of you soon.

I'm a bit lost as to who is going when   just realised I should check front page.

Lots of luck everyone  

Jovi x


----------



## Annaleah

Hi to all ...must leave work but didn't want to read and run on your news Claire.  Good news on you and partner getting back together and also that tx has come round again so soon.  Fingers crossed for third time lucky. 
Annaleah xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Fab news claire... not long now...
Jovi I fly out Good Friday... totally bricking it now!!!  Must be the hormones! ha ha ha
So gladto hear you're back home. You've really been through it.  Don't beat yourself up regarding sneaky ***.... hey after all you've been thro am not surprised!!!  Did you really enjoy it though??  If not then you've broke the back of it.. take care   
Hi to everyonex x


----------



## midnightaction

*mini* thanks for the suggestion to go see GP for the drugs I went to see him this morning, but to say he was less than helpful would be an understatement 

He made me feel really bad firstly by moaning about the cost and how it isn't something he would want to cover, he then went on to suggest that if I could afford private treatment then I should have to pay for all the associated costs. When he found out I was going abroad he basically washed his hands and said in that case it was no longer anything to do with the nhs. He made matters worse by suggesting that stepan could be a quack for all he knew especially as Czech republic is an ex eastern European country and he was not prepared to go to court and be prosecuted for negligence if I get ohss.

How I didn't burst into tears I don't know, I was so offended and hurt by this on so many levels and felt like telling him stepan is 10 x the doctor he will ever be. I have paid tax all my life and never used the nhs for anything other than the odd prescription now and then so it makes me so mad to be treated this way when I ask for a tiny bit of help !!

Oh well am just gonna have to buy them in Brno now instead so if anyone can give me a basic idea of the cost that would be really great.

Sorry for the rant girlies

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah that's terrible - it does show the difference between GP's in this country.... I didn't get mine from my GP - saying that am having DEIVF so drugs are not expensive and easier to obtain.  I know Lulu's GP happily gave her the gonal f she needed.  It's beyond ridiculous!
          
My GP did make some comment about treatment abroad - this is due to the fact so many are having plastic surgery abroad - its going wrong and are then expecting the NHS to put it right.  I understand the NHS are looking into their obligation / policies regarding this - hence a reason for his response?  I did explain that I could've gone abroad had a holiday fling and get pregnant.... that IVF is slightly different... 
Have you looked on the Czech board?  The guy there Yasser is really good at sorting out prescriptions too... he got me some extra cyclogest.  
Take care x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Rose - yes Yasser is now Ali's of Shadwells - aparently Ali has not had the business for some time now, altho still referred to as Ali.
One thing I will say is if you need heparin, make it clear you need needles syringes etc as I've just paid £30 for 10 vials and have no means of injecting the stuff!!!!
Take care mini x


----------



## midnightaction

I just spoke to Yasser and the drugs I need are £8 (yeah I know, my GP was complaining about costs over 8 measly pound !! ) but the delivery charge is £25 which is a little steep especially for such cheap drugs .

Sarah x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - when do you need it for? I'm going to Ali's/Yassers or whatever either this Thurs or next Mon to pick up my drugs. Happy to collect yours and send to you if that works? Not sure if I'm allowed to pick up scripts for someone else?

Or actually if I was you, I'd just get it in Czech if you don't need it until after ET. Is cheap there and easy to get hold of

Suitcase
x

PS hello everyone - super busy this week so no time for more now, will try to catch up properly on Fri, hope all well


----------



## midnightaction

*rose* Oh yes we certainly get used to "the process" very quickly and we get used to spending cash left right and centre, but if we get the end result then it is worth every single penny

*suity* Thank you sooooo much for offering to pick up my drugs for me, that really is sweet of you, but if they are cheap and easy to get in Brno I may as well get them there, I just had visions of them being super expensive there (no idea why !!) and that trying to buy things in a foreign chemist might be a bit of a nightmare.......me and my paranoia again !! 

I am very excited because I have just found somewhere new to live, I went to see it this evening and it is a perfect little bungalow with amazing views, only trouble is I am going to have to move slap bang in the middle of the 2WW, which might be just a little stressful, does give me an excuse not to carry any heavy boxes though, thats what my big burly Dad is for !!! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Obeline71

Hi to everyone,
I´m back from Brno.
I had my transfer on sunday and have now one hatching and one expanding blast Grade one on board. Two blasts Grade one are frozen. Now I can´t await the 3.rd April. Thats my OTD. The time in Brno was great, I met Felix and some other girls from the Czechian board and we had a lot of fun.

@Felix: Congrats again (can´t be enough)!    I´m missing the chat with you. You helped me so much. Thanks.

Obeline


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Obeline best of luck for your 2ww let's hope that you follow in Felix's footsteps!!

Sarah- Ali in Faxeley Pharmacy Tamworth sends the drugs by firtst class registered post so about £7 for postage he is also v friendly and helpful.  i have the opposite problem with the celaxne they now come in prepacked spring loaded syringes!!

I have never heard of heparin being supplied to pts not in a syringe- what strength are they?
L x


----------



## Roo67

Sarah - utrogeston is 217.60 Cz koruna (30 x 100mg caps)
            estrofem is 244.20 Cz K (28 x 2mg tabs)

That is around £7-8 / box

congrats on being PUPO Obeline - how you have a stress free 2 ww.

r x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Obeline       for your 2WW !!!

Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Obeline, hope the embies are settling in for the long haul   Good luck for your 2ww

Lou-Ann x


----------



## wizard

Good luck Obeline, hope those grade 1s are snuggling in tight


----------



## Sima

All the best Obeline


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

gd luck obeline

I contacted IVI BCN to say that I was having my scan as they asked on cd 11 and then she emailed me back to say 'fantastic you are having a scan but we cannot have  ET this cycle as they are closing lab in APril for 2 wks- great!! why don't they tell us before hand

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - that's awful!!  God as if this journey isn't hard enough without all this to contend with.... Sayin that have been given an ET date of 12 - 14th April.... Mmm 12th is Easter Sunday - quite symbolic but also -  are they open??
Take care and all the best for your next cycle       
Mini x x


----------



## Roo67

JJ1 - that is awful, I'm on my way to Barcelona shal i go down and   for you ??

r x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - I'm so sorry to hear about your further delay....awful that they did not tell you sooner...

Obeline - good luck for 2WW, glad all went well with transfer

Mini - not long now - are you excited? Hope you (and Obeline) follow in Felix's footsteps soon  

Went to see Dr G to get my immune results today and the news is mixed. Some of the results are OK but my NK cells are too high. He recommends a mix of ivig and intralipid transfusions. 2 before EC, and then 2 more if I get preg - one after positive test and 1 at 6-7 week scan if HB seen. Total cost in the region of £4000 which is a LOT of money. Also suggested I have more tests (Factor 2, Factor 5 and MTHFR or something like that - if they are positive, or negative or whichever way they should not be, then I would need extra clexane and 12 times the dose of folic acid)

Really in a quandry - there's no data on success rates for ivig/intralipids and no one can say how much it will increase my chances. Of course if it would guarantee a pg, I'd pay whatever it took. But to pay essentially double for the cycle and then for it not to work, I just don't know if I can afford it. 

I know I went for the tests so I should have thought about the implications but now I'm faced with the bill I feel a bit differently. 

Going to re-read up on NK cells in Dr Beer's book over the weekend and see what it says - kind of skimmed the book as didn't want to get too into it until I knew if I had an issue or not. 

Anyway, sorry for me post. Feeling a bit confused as to what to do now. Not helped by feeling very tired (3 late nights with work this week) and run down (have had sore throat/cold symptoms for over a week) - hoping to get a bit of a rest at the weekend and time to get my head straight.

And am having dim sum with the lovely Dottie later so that's good   

Love to all, hope you are less stressed than me!!
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity I have Factor 5 - it does mean injecting twice daily throughout pregnancy and for 6 weeks after with the lovely clexane.... 

Hope you find a way ahead soon for you - have you spoken to repro ref your results??  £4000 is a lot of money.... but then this whole experience is a lot of money too....  Take care     
Send my love to Dottie too    

Yes am sort of excited - but aprehensive too - more worried about taking this darn progynova.  Having been diagnosed with the factor 5 and also had blood clots really feel that I should be on clexane now - but S says no need... have been taking aspirin myself as never want to go through the blood clot thing again and need to reduce my chances of having another...

Ah well once babe is in arms it will all fade away.....
Take care mini x x


----------



## Lou-Ann

JJ, that's awful of the clinic not to tell you they were closed causing you a further delay  

Suity, hope you are able find a way forward with your immune issues . Hope you have a good meal with Dottie this evening.

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity did you see Dr Gorgy??  It is a tough one, but I just do as I am told and had IVIG etc at  ARGC and Not got pregnant- paid £16K for a cycle but at the end of the day it helped me move onto to DE's easier as I think I gave it my best shot with my old eggs - you can get healthcare at home to come to your house and do it slightly cheaper, and Intralipid is new (ARGC aren't using it yet as not enough evidence) but look at Dr Scher site (SIRM and makeababy etc) as they are some of the original researcher- one of the FF girls said it is great when they find something as then you know what to treat whereas the unknown is the hardest part!!  Why not pm a FF lady called Choice4 as she is a great source of info . You can also have a free phone consultation with Dr Scher you email your results/histry and book a call it is all free and he gives you his opinion, and obviously there is a pull to have treatment there but it is like a free second opinion.

My scan was only 3 mm I have a dvd of 4 GB and can't email it- anyone got any ideas how I can?  My donors partner came with me and privacy is slightly lacking, he came into the scanning room at the back room and there is no screen or anything! Poor soul anyway good job he is a close friend!!!

L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi JJ1

You can send larger files via something like yousendit.com... you basically upload the image, then email gets sent to recipient and they go to site to download it... 4MB isn't very large file...if its a video file what format is it in?  You might be able to make it into a different format...sorry not that technological...but I have used yousendit a few times
x

/links


----------



## DitzyDoo

Hi ladies
Hope everyone is well.

I haven't been around for a while since my bfn, plus been really busy.

Well DP and I have had an offer accepted on a house so loads going on sorting mortgages etc.

And more importantly have booked a consult for our next cycle. Appoint on 11th April, but we are going to my clinic in the uk, only 30 mins from where i live. I would love to go back to reprofit but the hassle of having to have so much time off work, booking flights and hotels around cycle ect.
So St Judes it is. I'm hoping to start meds again at the start of next cycle, but if not the one after.
I only feel positive when I've started planning treatment as it gives me hope.
Think I'm going to get some more tests done like Suity as this was my 7th go, everty time I have had top quality embies put back, but they just dont implant and I want to know why.

Love to all
Joe
xx


----------



## madmisti

Joe - that's great news on all fronts! Exciting that you are planning tx again, and great news on the house! Wish you all the luck in the world hun  

Suity - I know nothing about immune issues, but sorry to hear that a spanner has been thrown in the works - hope your research hleps you come to a decision etc   Hope you had a lovely time with Dottie

JJ - unbelievable!    They should refund you the cost of the scan!

Love to all
Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

It's that time again ladies. We're on to our fabulous fourth thread >>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=187877.msg2918213#msg2918213

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

